# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Mike's Manse

## OldMike

Pull up a pew and make yourself comfortable, tea coffee and cakes are provided for all comers  :):

----------


## Suzi

OO yes please would love a cuppa and a cake! Nice shiny new thread, how are you lovely?

----------


## Paula

Salted caramel cupcake please  :O:

----------


## Flo

> Pull up a pew and make yourself comfortable, tea coffee and cakes are provided for all comers


Yes vicar!!! Love the Manse! That's where Free Presbyterian Revs. live!!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well hello Vic Mike.
Could I be your Mrs Doyle??? 
Would you have a cup of tea, ah gawan gawan gawan!!

----------

Stella180 (23-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  Love Father Ted so much!

----------


## Flo

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  I had a very Irish accent when I was at school! Yes! I did so I did!

----------

Suzi (23-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

:(rofl):  Yep call me Rev Mike I love Father Ted, SMum you can be my Mrs Doyle and supply me with endless cups of tea.

Mrs Doyle recounts bad language in a book.

----------


## Strugglingmum

A good start to the day

----------


## Suzi

That was so funny!  :):  We introduced the kids to it not that long ago and they loved it too!

----------


## Jaquaia

Father Ted is awesome!!!

----------


## Flo

Yeh! He's feckin' great!!

----------


## Paula

Hows things Rev?

----------


## OldMike

> How’s things Rev?


Wet and windy so been playing Zelda Breath of the Wild while listening to Classic FM so not much else to report.

Just remembered sorted my weed whacker replaced the carburetor now it roars like a lion and the tall weeds don't stand a chance. Eventually ordered some paving slabs (600x200x38mm) after much problems with server errors, double ordering etc which is now sorted.

----------


## Suzi

Which bit are you paving? 
It's good to hear from you. I've missed your daily updates! 
Do you have any plans to meet up with your sister? What about lunch and bridge club etc any news on whether they will be up and running again soon?

----------


## OldMike

I'm redoing the path down to the veg plot I've patched up some of it but the last few metres is beyond help so ordered some paving slabs to finish it off.

No plans to meet up with sis at the moment we keep in touch by phone twice a week.

Bridge club nothing doing there as you can't social distance and play bridge and we are talking about people in their 70's, 80's and 90's so very vulnerable so can't see bridge returning in the foreseeable future.

Lunch Club it would be possible to social distance though as the rules for Greater Manchester stand I don't think it would be allowed. I'm in touch with Brenda so I'll know if things change.

----------


## Paula

Is weed whacker the technical name? Sounds awesome  :):

----------


## Stella180

Weed whackers are brilliant.  It’s like a strimmer on steroids.

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're in touch with Sis and Brenda. Do you have any other contact with anyone at all?

----------


## OldMike

TV gave up the ghost (that's the second TV that's died on me in recent years) so using a rather diddy 22" model (where's my opera glasses), PC ticking like a demented wood pecker.

Did sweet FA yesterday, can I get going today watch this space.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no about the TV! Are you replacing it? 
What's up with your PC?

Did you manage to get things done today?

----------


## Flo

I think it must be catching Mike! But our tv is down to not much broadband power in the village! Can't do catch up. PC is slug like too.

----------


## OldMike

> Oh no about the TV! Are you replacing it? 
> What's up with your PC?
> 
> Did you manage to get things done today?


I spent 3 and half hours yesterday and only cleared (from grass and weeds) 1/3 of the flower bed next to the path.

I probably will get a new TV though there is no hurry this teeny tiny model will do for the time being.

My PC has 2 hard drives and I suspect one of them is making the noise like a drunken grandfather clock if it is not the system drive then I'll just disconnect it.

----------


## Paula

I know the noise of a drunken grandfather - your poor PC  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

What's on your agenda this week? You doing anything social? What about Sis and Bil? Are they planning to visit for tea in the garden soon?

----------


## OldMike

Nothing social planned this week not sure if you can meet up in Greater Manchester yet as we are a corona virus hot spot, had a good chat with sis on the phone this morning.

Windows 10 needed updating apparently my version of windows 10 is nearing the end of its life so a need to update to a shiny new version  :O: 

Lot of gardening yesterday went okay until the last bit when grass creeping buttercup and sticky clay soil nearly defeated me anyway the flower bed sort but for how long couldn't say.

I'm just about to sally forth in to the garden, meant to start after lunch but the radio and Zelda kept me occupied  :O:

----------


## Suzi

YAY for Zelda!  :):  
OO how's the new windows? Was it a massive update? I hate Windows updates on Marc's machine as it controls our server and everything which has several thousand movies, loads of tv series and all our music, photos, documents etc on it!

----------


## OldMike

I didn't reply yesterday as when I checked Windows 10 version it hadn't changed still 1903 so did some searching on Microsoft website down loaded "Update Assistant" and tried again several hours later same thing, found out it had failed with Error 0x80070652  :^):  could be the funny HD the one like a drunken woodpecker it spins up pecks a few times and spins down,. New HD on the way so when that's replaced will try again.

Spoke to Brenda on the phone for our fortnightly chat.

Shopping in the morning yesterday grrrr discarded masks on the floor outside the shop some people.

Bolton 5 miles up the road worst covid place in England came out of lockdown at midnight despite what the council leader wanted then 12 hours later was back in lockdown again confused well I am.

Piddled it down all yesterday from lunch onward so sweet FA done (apart from playing Zelda Breath of the Wild).

----------


## Paula

You ok, hunni?

----------


## Suzi

You sound pretty down, are you actually OK?

----------


## OldMike

Yep I'm okay not bouncin' along I suppose it's like that for most of us in these covid days.

----------


## Suzi

OK.... Are you still pootling around to get shopping etc?

----------


## Paula

Forgive me if Im wrong, but you sound to me like you sometimes sound in the winter - and Im worried about you. Have you thought about talking to your doctor?

----------


## OldMike

Yup still pootling around for shopping  :): 

Yesterday rained most of the day so listeng to music and playing Zelda was the order for the day.

I'm sure weeds are coming up in the flower bed I just cleared as signs of little green leaves sprouting forth from the ground as viewed from my bedroom window.

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Paula, you do sound flat and a bit down. When did you last speak to the Dr about how you are feeling? When was your last meds review?

----------


## Flo

When you're fed up looking at YOUR weeds, you can come and look at ours! There's plenty to see! :(giggle):

----------

Stella180 (04-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

And mine!

----------


## OldMike

Last meds review about year ago I am a bit flat but with the never ending covid crisis it is not surprising.

Yesterday planned on more weeding in the afternoon but kept putting it off and even fell asleep on the sofa so it was early dinner at about 5 pm and then out in garden, I even found newly planted shrubs buried in the grass 2 steps forward and 3 steps back in my garden.

----------


## Paula

Maybe you should go and have an mot with the doctor? I know struggling at the moment is understandable, but that doesnt mean you cant do something to help you

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Paula - you seem to have been feeling flat for a while before lockdown too lovely... Would you think about it?

----------


## Sissy

If you can see someone To get something To increase your mood, please do. You are My favourite Mike ever! Well... Only Mike I know but still the Best and Only!

----------

OldMike (08-09-20),Strugglingmum (07-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, you're really quiet... You OK?

----------


## Flo

Hi Mike...wozzup? Got rid of those weeds yet? :ninja1:

----------


## OldMike

> If you can see someone To get something To increase your mood, please do. You are My favourite Mike ever! Well... Only Mike I know but still the Best and Only!


My mood is okay Sissy thanks for asking you're my favourite Sissy  :): 




> Mike, you're really quiet... You OK?


I'm very quiet online at the moment as not much to report, that internal spark is is there and simple things make me chuckle.




> Hi Mike...wozzup? Got rid of those weeds yet?


Yo Flo those weeds are still taunting me two evenings last Friday and Sunday the rain stopped and I was able to get out there and attack some weeds but since then rain has returned rained all yesterday (Monday) and it is raining today.

----------

Sissy (08-09-20)

----------


## Flo

What a bugger!....Ian sprayed all the weeds on our back patio a few weeks ago and they all died.....BUT.....they're coming through again!!
Aaagghhh!

----------


## Suzi

We're battling weeds too! It's a complete pita!

----------


## OldMike

Stopped raining just before dinner yesterday so after dinner it was more weeding strode across the lawn and stood in a pile of dog poop the the consistency and colour of creme caramel  :@:  Trouble is I've mounds of grass weeds and soil on my paths.

What continually goes whirrr clung clang clung whirrr? My PC I may sort it today  :(nerd):

----------


## Suzi

How on earth did you get dog poop in your garden?

----------


## OldMike

> How on earth did you get dog poop in your garden?


Dogs wandering in to my garden probably, I'd need a CCTV system to identify the culprit.

Spent yesterday afternoon weeding on a cold and windy but pleasant day.

----------


## Suzi

Do you want to pop down to Surrey and sort my garden out? I could do with a hand.... I can pay in you cups of tea and hugs with Crash?!

----------

OldMike (11-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

Had a day off gardening yesterday it was a day of Zelda  :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds fun! 
When are you meeting up with Sis and BIL next?

----------


## OldMike

> That sounds fun! 
> When are you meeting up with Sis and BIL next?


Sis and Bro in law are off to Wales for a few days.

The recommendations from Salford council are that you don't meet up with people in another household or have them meet up at your own house. Bolton 5 miles up the road has the highest infection rate of 160 per 100,000 and Salford is 62 per 100,000 so we are on red alert. So when I'll meet up with them again not sure chatted with sis yesterday we'll just see how things go.

Another lazy day yesterday, spent £43 pounds at the local shop bought an economy pack of 12 toilet rolls that should keep me going until Xmas  :(giggle): , a woman waltzes in to the shop without a mask and uses the cash machine some people just don't get it do they.

----------


## Stella180

Maybe she had an exemption.

----------


## Suzi

Are you doing anything nice this weekend? What about a socially distanced tea morning with some neighbours?

----------


## OldMike

Saturday spent weeding, Sunday weeding and sorting out and updating PC, the updating took hours  :(snooze):  am now running Windows 10 Home version 2004 (the latest).

Monday more weeding will it never end.

What am I doing today guess what more weeding  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

Fancy coming and doing my weeding? And pruning? I'll supply cake!

----------


## Flo

Err...sorry Jaq, he's weeding mine first!

----------


## Jaquaia

Well that's not fair!

----------


## Angie

Well after Flos since I will be on the way to Jaqs am pinching Mike, Flo does breakfast I do lunch and Jaq does the cake for pudding  :Kiss:

----------


## Jaquaia

Hang on a minute! I'm getting further and further down the queue here!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Boys Mike they're a bunch of slave drivers!! 
Escape them all and hop on a boat to Ireland.  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

Why? Do you need some weeding done too??

----------


## Stella180

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Stand behind me Mike, Ill protect you!

----------


## Strugglingmum

I was merely offering an extended holiday with the opportunity for Mike to expand his knowledge and experience in a different gardening culture, learning about new weeds and coastal gardening. I would treat him to an Ulster fry, Irish stew, tattie bread, Tayto crisps, champ and a pint of the black stuff. 
Truly a cultural treat!!  :O:  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

I’m no good at gardening but happy to take Mike’s place with all the food and drink.

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Poor Mike!

----------


## OldMike

SMum thanks for the offer your array of food and Irish stew especially sounds amazing, nom, nom.

After extensive weeding some flowerbeds I decided to dig up some spuds for dinner dug up a row (about 8 plants) and that's all I got 🙁 note my size 8 boot for size comparison. To paraphrase our PM I s'pose you'd call that a world beating crop  :(giggle):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh dear..... I would normally think that would be one plant..... but hey its 2020..... not a normal year at all..... at least I hope this isn't new normal

----------


## Suzi

I saw that on FB! It really has been a strange old year...

----------


## OldMike

Yesterday was one of those days when nothing went right so got little done was faffing around in the garage trying to get mini-rotavator running lost a clip that clamped the petrol pipe spent ages on hands and knees finding it then dropped it again more time spent searching to no avail. Found I had some small pipe clips that would carb air intake assembly all cleaned and the bugger still wouldn't run properly, starts okay but dies when I open the throttle, I did find out if I remove the filler cap from the petrol tank it runs okay the cap is supposed to let air in as petrol is drawn out so it looks like it is sealing when it shouldn't so need to see if I can source a new cap.

----------


## Paula

So the plan is for a less frustrating day today?

----------


## OldMike

> So the plan is for a less frustrating day today?


Yep going to get out in the sun and do more gardening, maybe I should change my name to Lord Mike of Weedington you may all bow at my omniscient presence  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## magie06

:(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

*bows down*

----------

OldMike (18-09-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lord Mike sir. :(bow):

----------

OldMike (18-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

*chuckles*

Yesterday removed the innards from the mini-rotavator petrol cap so at least it should work until I get a new petrol cap. Fitted the the scarifying tines and scarified the lawn near where I'd been weeding the flower beds as covered in soil and and other debris was too forgot to fit the guards so got showered in soil and moss what a Dick. Then spent the rest of the day cutting the lawns with numerous drinks and food breaks. Even ended up in the dark wearing my head torch putting away my gear.

----------


## Flo

Blimey! How scarifying!! Working in the dark? How brave!

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you stopped for food and drink breaks, Sir Mike... Hope that you have rested and paced ready for the day ahead. Do you have any plans?

----------


## OldMike

Spoke to Brenda (lunch club volunteer) she was saying since the more severe restrictions in Bolton people from Bolton are traveling down to my little town to do there drinking in local pubs and there was a corona outbreak associated with the Bulls Head.

Spoke to sis and bro in law on the phone they are currently in Yorkshire where the series Heartbeat was filmed the joys of having a motor home means they can go out and about.

Did some shopping gotta have cake  :(giggle):  and pottered in the garden nothing too strenuous  :):

----------


## Paula

How selfish of those people! When are people going to realise how serious this all is? We ALL need to do our bit

----------


## Suzi

Thing is as long as people are being that selfish this is all just going to keep going and keep getting worse again. 

Sorry Mike.... 
Lucky Sis and bil! That sounds so much fun!

----------


## Mira

I heard a joke and thought of you. That you might like it. So here it is.

My uncle told me all my life that when one door closes another door opens. 
The man was a Saint but the worst cabinetmaker I have ever seen.

----------

Flo (21-09-20),Jaquaia (21-09-20),Paula (20-09-20),Stella180 (20-09-20),Suzi (20-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

How are you this morning Sir Mike?

----------


## Flo

It's very warm here.....what's it like with you?? :(whew):

----------


## Paula

Hey hunni, how are you?

----------


## OldMike

It was warm Flo but now it is wet. spent Monday afternoon weeding it was hot and sunny then Tuesday afternoon more weeding it was hot and dull, today it rained all morning and has stopped now but haven't ventured outside had piles of weeds and soil thrown on the paths wanted to shift them then brush the paths but the rain has probably turned then in to a muddy mess.

A quick joke "A man walks into a bar" OUCH, well simple things amuse simple .....  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Missed you Sir Mike! How are things? How's your mood? You still getting out and about for shopping or are you having it delivered?

----------


## OldMike

Moods okay Suzi been pottering in the garden did shopping at the local shop yesterday spoke to sis on the phone everything okay at her end. Might dig up some spuds later today, having fish 'n chips for lunch  :):

----------


## Suzi

You're so quiet atm, I'm worried about you...

----------


## Paula

^^^wss these last couple of months youve not seemed your usual, bubbly self

----------


## OldMike

No need to worry about me ladies it is such strange times at the moment. Spent yesterday moving barrow loads of grass and weeds which I'd heaped on my paths while weeding then shoveled soil off the path, today spent an hour hosing down the paths currently got fish fingers and chips in the oven so can't linger.

PS. Dug up a row of spuds a lot marble sized some hens egg size and one big un would say enough for four meals.

----------


## Suzi

Yay for home grown spuds!  :): 

Glad you're OK lovely, I've missed you!

----------


## Flo

Yayyyyy....you just can't beat home grown tatties!!...they've got to have lots of butter on them though!....blow the cholesterol!! :(rofl):  Glad you're ok Mike!

----------


## OldMike

A bit of path repair yesterday nothing like making mud pies erm I mean mixing mortar and filling cracks in the paving.

Yup Flo nothing like a knob of butter or three on ones tatties.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Ooooo drooling for new spuds and butter.  We didn't plant any this year...... I have regrets!!

----------


## Suzi

Path all fixed? 
What are you up to today?

----------


## OldMike

Path isn't finished yet, pork pie, baked spud, tomatoes, cheese and Branston pickle for lunch followed by a slice of raspberry sponge and a hot choc then fell asleep to be awakened by my games console sliding off my knee and landing with a thump on the carpet. Thinking about cutting the grass before it rains.

PS I need a boot extractor is that the correct term! as pulling my wellibobs off is a bit of a struggle at my age  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Keep the pork pie and the cheese, but your lunch sounds yummy!

----------


## Angie

Do you mean one of these Mike

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remover-Pul...xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I always wondered you scrape your boot on it to remove dirt then stand on it with the other foot and remove the boot, but then your putting a clean sock on a dirty part to pull the other boot off!

----------


## Suzi

My Dad used to have a really old cast iron one of those!

----------


## Angie

They still do them Suzi but more expensive

----------

Suzi (29-09-20)

----------


## Flo

I've got a cast iron wellie puller in the shape of a beetle! Know what you mean though Mike ...clean foot on dirty puller.

----------


## OldMike

Gone for a cast iron puller thanks guys  :):

----------

Angie (29-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

Well done sir!!

What are you up to today lovely? Anything fun planned?

----------


## OldMike

An afternoon pottering today, spoke to sis this morning and 2 of her neighbours have got corona a mum and her daughter the daughter a 20 something went to Liverpool to meet up with some of her old uni mates for a bit of a party and couple of days later the daughter then the mum started the daughter recons she got it on the train/bus but sis and I recon it was the bash in a pub where the wine flowed free.

----------


## Paula

Oh no!

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I hope Sis hasn't been socialising with them? It's a bit close to home then isn't it?

----------


## OldMike

Swoosh, swoosh water oh
The end just flew off my hosey ho
Jet of liquid across my kitchen O
Need new pipes for my washing machine O

A poem dedicated to the fact that the end of one of my washing machine hoses end broke off leading to water spouting across the kitchen fortunately I was in the kitchen at the time so could turn it off.

And so to Amazon I do go to get a new pipe E O  :(giggle): 

PS. Oh forgot white rabbits, white rabbits, pinch punch first of the month.

----------


## Paula

Oops!

----------


## Suzi

Love the poem! Hope it gets fixed soon! Good job you were there to stop it!

----------


## OldMike

Rained all day Saturday so spent the day cleaning my hob and oven doors such excitement, Sunday was a Zelda playing day not sure where today will take me.

----------


## Suzi

But were you bored and desperate enough to do the inside of the oven? I hate that job! Mind you, I cleaned my hob on Saturday too!

----------


## OldMike

Looks like they are going to lock us down more here oop north.

Pottered about in the garden yesterday afternoon, I'm getting good at pottering  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Sorry about the further lockdowns. It's a worry for everyone I think. However wouldn't it be more helpful if the rules were clearer? 

Hope you enjoyed your pottering lovely.

----------


## Paula

How are you feeling about it?

----------


## OldMike

> How are you feeling about it?


It is what it is Paula.

Spoke to sis this morning and the rest of her neighbours' have got the corona started with mum and daughter, now son and dad of tested positive dad with no symptoms at all. Another of sis's acquaintance who had corona way back in  March has now tested positive again so much for immunity.

Was going to go shopping this morning but it started raining so lunce of a mackerel sarnie then set off to the shop weather fine on returning home it belted iy down with rain and hailstones and to add insult to injury as I stepped through my front dorr it stopped and the sun shone, had planned to potter in the garden but now don't think so.

----------


## Suzi

It does seem to be on the rise again hugely. Stay safe lovely... I assume Sis and Bil are keeping away from everyone around them!
Have you thought about online shopping? Save you going out in the rain?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope you dry out quickly.

----------


## Sissy

I have very few words to say, but I offer a biiiiig virtual hug! 💜

----------

OldMike (13-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Sissy  :(bear): 

Update from the Towers installed a secondary expansion vessel as the original had failed/lost its charge and was most inconveniently positioned behind the boiler so would necessitate getting a man in to replace as the flue would need dismantling and I ain't into boiler dismantling so the new vessel is in a small space above the kitchen ceiling, for you boffins out there it is 8 litres pre-charged to 1 Bar so boiler pressure is now maintained.

New heated chrome towel rail plus a lockshield valve replacement as one may need replacing they arrive Wednesday.

Wake up at the back  :(snooze): 

Spent yesterday removing some old vinyl tiles from the kitchen floor.

Are you asleep or just resting your eyes  :(giggle): 

Not much wiser having listened to the 3 tier system introduced yesterday.

----------


## Stella180

I think they spelt tear wrong. I’ve not fully understood the mentality of the measures put in place from day one.

----------


## Suzi

If you go to this page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-54373904 and put in your postcode it tells you all the rules for your area. It's the best one I've found so far... 

Sounds like you've been really busy! What are you replacing the floor tiles with?

----------

OldMike (17-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

Whose idea it was to stick down vinyl  wants poking up the ass with a pointy stick (metaphorically not in reality as that would be really stoopid) removing them was a pain combination of scraper plus heat gun for the more stubborn ones then you're left with a very stick floor if I stood still when I moved I left my slippers behind. I was imagining the news skeleton of old man found bonded to floor.

Well a combination of turps and a belt sander was needed to get rid of the glue I have some lino (vinyl flooring to put down, had it for years) or I may just varnish the boards).

Kitchen looks like a bomb hit it and dust everywhere so a lot of cleaning needed.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a nightmare of a job! What made you start it in the first place? 
Are you looking after yourself properly?

----------


## Paula

How are you doing, love?

----------


## Flo

Suzi's right, it's a nightmare of a job! I agree, gluing tiles to a floor is crazy! I can't get over how resourceful you are Mike! You can tackle and fix almost anything! You're a really handy bloke to know.

----------


## Jarre

Your busy busy mike, be carefull with the tiles, in the 60 & 70's they used Marley floor tiles on the floors, these contain white asbestos (chrysolite) its only harmful if they become dust.  if the adhesive is black then its a bitumen type adhesive if your going to put any new floor down its recommended to use a latex levelling compound. Glad you didn't have to do anything with teh flue, if its a none metal flue thats been there for years it is most likely a cement/asbestos based flu fine left insitu but has to be removed to special tip if changed.




> Whose idea it was to stick down vinyl  wants poking up the ass with a pointy stick (metaphorically not in reality as that would be really stoopid) removing them was a pain combination of scraper plus heat gun for the more stubborn ones then you're left with a very stick floor if I stood still when I moved I left my slippers behind. I was imagining the news skeleton of old man found bonded to floor.
> 
> Well a combination of turps and a belt sander was needed to get rid of the glue I have some lino (vinyl flooring to put down, had it for years) or I may just varnish the boards).
> 
> Kitchen looks like a bomb hit it and dust everywhere so a lot of cleaning needed.

----------

OldMike (25-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

How are you Mike? You're really quiet...

----------


## OldMike

> How are you Mike? You're really quiet...


I's been busy changing my heated towel rail so I've now got a shiny chrome one  :): 

Friday did some shopping warm and sunny when I set out but cold and raining when I returned home. Had a good long chat with sis too make up to the short chat we had a few days before as she had to go feed her stepson's cat.

Been keeping up with run up to the US presidential elections  :^): 

Bucketed it down yesterday so opened a tin of potatoes rather than don my boots and tackle the paddy field aka spud patch.

Annoyingly the video game I was playing crashed, don't you hate that when it happens.

Some annoying twonker rang my bell and tried to sell me BT fibre despite the fact I repeatedly said I'd already had BT fibre grrr some people just don't listen.

Re the Wales lockdown what is an essential item some people have got their knickers in a twist about that and are knickers an essential item!? Answers please to the Welsh Assembly  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Hey love, good to see you and hear your catch up! Sounds like you've been really busy! How are things with Sis? Are they staying safe?

----------


## Paula

Ive heard things like baby clothes and kettles......

----------


## Strugglingmum

Busy busy man Mike...... that offer of a busman's holiday still stands :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

> Busy busy man Mike...... that offer of a busman's holiday still stands


Tee hee  :(giggle): 

What a performance about free school meals during school hols any sensible person would be all for them must be a real struggle keeping kids fed in this economic climate.

----------


## Suzi

It is beyond tough. It's disgusting that MP's are able to claim over £80,000 in expenses, award themselves £3500 pay rise, but they can't help feed children who are going to bed hungry? It's terrible.... However some of the comments from others have been disgusting too.... *gets off soapbox*

How are you lovely?

----------


## Jaquaia

J emailed our MP (Conservative... I feel so dirty! Hull is the only red part in East Yorkshire). This was his reply...

----------


## Stella180

Blanket Conservation response.

----------


## Jaquaia

Yep!!

----------


## Suzi

What an absolute ****

----------


## Paula

Hey, lovely, how are you doing?

----------


## Paula

Sweetie, youve gone quiet again, whats in your head?

----------


## Suzi

Mike? Are you there love?

----------


## OldMike

I is here lovely Suzi, installed a new progammable thermostat for my heating system, stuck back some paper that was falling off my ceiling they don't make stuff like they used to it's only been stuck up there nearly 60 years  :(giggle): 

Just back from shopping and it actually stayed fine, long chat with sis this morning on the phone this morning, playing Xenoblade Chronicles on my console it's dark and wet up here wetter than a ducks bum.

Edit:



> Sweetie, youve gone quiet again, whats in your head?


Two brain cells which fortunately get on well  :(giggle): 

Seriously though I' m getting on okay in these trying times.

----------


## Stella180

Firstly Mike I want to say a HUGE thank you for your incredibly generous donation to the Sober Challenge. You are a super star mate. Respect.

Secondly, I don’t believe that you are alright. Yes we all have to make the most of the current situation but it sucks big time and you have been getting out and about with your pub lunches, lunch club and bridge which was all really good for you and now that is all gone and that is so unfair. I hate to see you return to the life of a recluse. The one thing you do still have is this forum so please keep talking to this crazy gang. Maybe you could put together another quiz to keep that pair of brain cells occupied and work ours too. 

You’re a good man and everyone gets worried when you aren’t around.

----------

Flo (31-10-20),Jaquaia (30-10-20),OldMike (30-10-20),Paula (30-10-20),Suzi (30-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for checking in love. I'm glad you're still talking to your Sis love. How are you coping with the arrangements for lockdowns etc? Are you in the tier 3 level area?

----------


## Angie

Manchester is in Tier 3 Suzi yes

----------


## Paula

> Firstly Mike I want to say a HUGE thank you for your incredibly generous donation to the Sober Challenge. You are a super star mate. Respect.
> 
> Secondly, I dont believe that you are alright. Yes we all have to make the most of the current situation but it sucks big time and you have been getting out and about with your pub lunches, lunch club and bridge which was all really good for you and now that is all gone and that is so unfair. I hate to see you return to the life of a recluse. The one thing you do still have is this forum so please keep talking to this crazy gang. Maybe you could put together another quiz to keep that pair of brain cells occupied and work ours too. 
> 
> Youre a good man and everyone gets worried when you arent around.


Couldnt have said it better myself!

----------

Flo (31-10-20),OldMike (31-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree... 
The lockdown issues must be difficult when you had got into going out lots and now not having social contact....

----------

OldMike (31-10-20)

----------


## Mira

How do you feel about talking to people on Skype? Its at least nice to see people and have a chat. For me being reclusive is my own prison. But its terrible.

And having a chat this way with People could help you. Its no substitute for meeting people face to face. But these are weird times.

----------

Flo (31-10-20),OldMike (31-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

Yes we are in tier 3 though from the radio this morning the whole country may be going in to full lockdown again apart from schools which will remain open.

----------


## Suzi

Just seems madness to me to keep the schools open. If you want somewhere to spreads germs, bugs and diseases it's a school.....

How are you doing with it all though Mike? I worry that as you live on your own you're getting more and more isolated... Mira's idea is a good one - do you "do" skype or zoom or whatsapp video chat?

----------


## Stella180

I’d be happy to video chat with you guys.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I do zoom coffee dates with my chums, its lovely to see people in the flesh.

----------


## Paula

I can just about cope with 3 other people on Zoom, before my little brain implodes  :O:

----------


## Flo

video chats sound good.....can do whatsapp but never done zoom etc.

----------


## Suzi

Hey gorgeous, how are you?

----------


## Jarre

Our 3 times a week team meetings and welfare checks are on zoom as we use the pro version as its our telephone system as well and official meeting platform while were all still working from home. normally team meeting are 9-13 people then our thursday thinks company meeting is 58 people though everyone is muted bar the speaker for that.

----------

OldMike (06-11-20)

----------


## Flo

Morning Mike...how are things with you? Staying in touch on the phone with everyone? Finished the new extension yet? :(rofl):  Hugs coming your way! :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Lol....  :(rofl): 

Hey Mike, it's Friday, how are you doing?

----------


## OldMike

Mornin' folks a quick update removed some tatty tiles behind my cooker complete with a chunk of plaster hey ho nothing is easy so need to put my plasterers hat on or should that be mortarboard  :O: 

Had a bonfire last night no fireworks just a load of dead branches to be burnt so job done.

Found out last night my fridge freezer is kaput totally defrosted and just making a slight moaning noise turned it off and on it moaned for 5 seconds clicked then went as silent as the grave a new one is now on order and delivery is set sometime Sunday an extra £10 quid for Sunday delivery but hey never mind the expense throw the cat another kipper.

My sister isn't into tech she just uses the old fashioned dog 'n' bone  :(giggle): 

@Flo the extension is taking longer than expected but it'll be world beating as our leader *bows* would say  :(rofl): 

Having trouble with a boss battle in Xenoblade Chronicles but there is nothing Old Mike can't do with a ridiculously large weapon  :(giggle):  I shall prevail  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Mortarboard!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  You can plaster? That's a huge skill! 
Bugger about the fridge freezer! I always find that if mine is going to die then it's always when it's full of food! 
Good luck with the battle love!  :):  

It's lovely hearing from you!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Flip me Mike! Is there anything you cant turn your hand to?! 
Still got that offer of a bus and holiday here :O:

----------

OldMike (09-11-20)

----------


## Flo

:(rofl): Barry Bucknell eat yer 'eart out!!!......now Mike...will anyone except us know who he is? I'm showing my age!!!

----------


## Paula

Hey Mike, hows things?

----------


## Stella180

> Barry Bucknell eat yer 'eart out!!!......now Mike...will anyone except us know who he is? I'm showing my age!!!


I had no idea who he is so I googled his and still none the wiser lol

----------


## Angie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Bucknell

----------


## OldMike

Me and Flo remember Barry Bucknell he was always on TV way back the first DIY'er (correct me if you know different  :O:  ) one of his things was to hardboard doors and stairways in to give a smooth modern look now we all want paneled doors and stairways with rails.

I'm currently building a den in my hallway (no not really but was tempted  :O:  ) from cardboard and expanded polystyrene that my new fridge freezer was packed in, fridge freezer is same size as the old one but the fridge is on the lower level and freezer on the upper.

Did some shopping this morning didn't get much frozen stuff as just checking it is working.

----------


## OldMike

Here's a classic Barry Bucknell clip.

Barry Bucknell -- How to Ruin a Victorian Door

----------

Angie (09-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

OO having the fridge and the freezer the wrong way to what I was used to would be a real pita for me! I'd be putting the milk in the freezer all the time!
So, tell me about this den you're building... Sounds epic, but screechy!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Yes...good ol' Barry B!! glad you got your new fridge freezer.....but like suzi I'd be putting milk in the freezer too! You'd think the fridge part would be eye level wouldn't you? Ooerr!!

----------


## Angie

They are more common than you think I see a lot on my travels in clients houses.

----------


## OldMike

Chatted with sis on the phone we got talking 'bout Barry Bucknell and the conversation moved on to the sort of doors we had in the house were when we were kids as she couldn't remember I said the were wood paneled which was scumbled whence the conversation went in to the arcane technique of scumbling, who out there knows how to scumble?

Speaking of eggs I said to sis I'd bought some eggs (been ages since I've bought eggs) and put them in the egg rack in my new fridge there was lots of tutting at the other end of the phone because according to her you don't put eggs in the fridge so dear readers do you store your eggs in the fridge or in an eggpot or other none refridgerated receptical? Because in these eggceptional times this is eggsactly what yours truly wants to know  :):

----------


## Stella180

I go buy a very simple rule if when you buy a product from the shop it is refrigerated then it goes in your refrigerator if the item is in a freezer then you freeze it other than that it goes in a cupboard or other suitable container

----------

OldMike (12-11-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I used to refrigerate my eggs bit like you, learnt there was no need, they should just be on the shelf

----------


## Paula

Mine arent in the fridge, apparently its not necessary

----------


## Angie

I dont keep mine in the fridge either.

----------


## Stella180

It does make you wonder though why fridges have compartments for eggs.

----------


## Angie

I think at one point they used to be refridgerated but with chickens now innoculated as babys it might not be needed just my theory though

----------


## Suzi

Lol, we don't have eggs often enough to need to know lol

----------


## Jaquaia

Mine are in the fridge as there's no room in the cupboard!

----------


## Stella180

Just had a bit of a Google search and escaped just before I disappeared down the rabbit hole. It appears you are right Angie. Since salmonella vaccinations have been used across Europe since 2010 there is no a reason to refrigerate eggs. Other parts of the world do not vaccinate so higher risk and refrigeration is recommended in these countries. However it is adviced to keep eggs at a stable temperature as fluctuations in temperature can increase bacteria levels, so experts claim a fridge door is not the best place due to opening and closing. 

So why do fridges have egg racks in the door? Still no idea.

----------


## Stella180

My Tesco delivery has just arrived and as I went to put it away I opened the fridge and what do I find? EGGS!!! Bloody cleaners. I don’t often have eggs in the house cos there can be ‘Diarr’ consequences if you get my drift. Grrrr. I do wish they would ask. 

However the good news is I had to take out the salted caramel ice cream to fit everything else in and now there is no room left so I’m just gonna have to eat it  :O:

----------

OldMike (13-11-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):  can't fault that logic  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Eggsellent logic!

How was the rest of your day Mike?

----------


## Flo

> It does make you wonder though why fridges have compartments for eggs.


Don't you know???......they're for Cadbury's Creme Eggs!!

----------

Suzi (12-11-20)

----------


## Stella180

Ah well this is something else I learned during my Google endeavour, chocolate should NOT be stored in a fridge because it absorbs any strong smells and discolours.

Obviously only heathens would chill chocolate  :P:

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Don't you know???......they're for Cadbury's Creme Eggs!!


 :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

> Ah well this is something else I learned during my Google endeavour, chocolate should NOT be stored in a fridge because it absorbs any strong smells and discolours.
> 
> Obviously only heathens would chill chocolate


That makes me a Grade A heathen then.....don't care if it tastes of pickled herrings. :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (13-11-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

The mint cream chocolate from lidl tasts amazing in the fridge!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

I put choc mini-rolls in the fridge started doing that during the summer as they'd started to go a bit melty.

Had planned to do a bit of plastering but ended up playing video games all day instead  :O: 

Thanks for all your eggcellent replies guys  :):

----------


## Suzi

What's the plan for today lovely? Which bit are you plastering?

----------


## Paula

Mmmmm mini rolls

----------


## Strugglingmum

> That makes me a Grade A heathen then.....don't care if it tastes of pickled herrings.


Curly Wurly from the freezer!! 

You getting plastered today Mike??

----------


## Suzi

Oh yes! I loved that when I was able to eat it.. I need a vegan version now... *goes off to investigate*

----------


## OldMike

Autumn leaves drift by my window, who's up for some fun leaf collecting  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh Mike I still love kicking through piles of Autumn leaves

----------


## OldMike

> Oh Mike I still love kicking through piles of Autumn leaves


Me too when they're dry and crisp but not so much when they're wet, soggy and slippery.

----------


## Suzi

OO hate wet and slippery leaves! However your garden still looks lovely!

----------


## Paula

I always worry theres dog poo hidden in them. Anyone else?  No? Just me then?  :O:

----------


## Angie

I love kicking through leaves aswell, remember when we lived in Sale when I was little and the streets were tree lined the leaves piled up 2 to 3 foot and had been pushed to one side of the pavement, we used to go along and just wade through them kicking them.

Mike I want your garden!

----------


## Sissy

I like raking leaves. I am weird like that... Your garden looks pretty in any case. We are dealing with storm named Liisa. Trees are falling and no electricity in many places. Temperature has fallen below freezing point, but no snow. Who would be the manager I could complain to about bad service?

----------


## Paula

Hey, Mike, Howard you doing?

----------


## Suzi

Paula - Howard you doing?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):  Love autocorrect! 

Morning Mike! How are you today?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  thats exactly what I meant to type!

----------


## Jaquaia

Of course it was  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Obviously....

----------


## Paula

:P: ...

----------


## Stella180

Not updated in a week. Is everything ok Mike?

----------


## Flo

Yeh! wot you up to then Michael?? There's only so many leaves a bloke can rake!! :(bear):

----------


## Paula

I hadnt clocked itd been a week. You ok, sweetie?

----------


## Suzi

Yeah, I'm concerned too...

----------


## OldMike

Hadn't realised it had been a week since I've been logged in to DWD  :(think): 

Been busying myself doing thinks around the house not to bore you just rubbing down and painting skirting boards in the kitchen etc.

Where's the time gone if I'd been payed by the hour I'd be rich  :(giggle): 

They've got Xmas lights up next door is it Xmas again  :(whew):

----------


## Suzi

OMG Mike! So glad you're here! I sent the DWD carrier pigeon, but it got lost.... So I sent the DWD Search possie out to hunt you down. I admit they're a bit of a motley crew and have been in DWD headquarters for years......  You may have seen them?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Mike!! Hallloooooooo. Great to hear from you. X

----------


## Flo

^^^^wss! Helloooooo!!!XXX

----------


## Suzi

Hey Mike, have you still got the possey? They didn't make it home yet and normally I'd expect them to be in a bar, but they're all shut until next week... I'm hoping they haven't found the alcohol sections in each supermarket on the way down as I don't think we'll ever find them.....

----------


## OldMike

:(rofl):  Looks like bars will stay closed up here after lockdown though I did hear they'd (the posse) taken over the wine, beer and spirit section of the local Tesco  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! If I send the DWD rescue squad, can you keep an ear out and let me know whether they get them, rescue them and start kicking them home or if they join in and have an extra party - I assume they'd be welcome to crash at yours whilst the hangovers lift? DWD rescue crew may look a little moth eaten, but they're very good at rescuing bourbon biscuits.....

----------


## magie06

Neither of them could have a session here atm. We have another week of lockdown to go.

----------


## Paula

Hey, Mike hows it going?

----------


## OldMike

It's going okay was looking for some masking tape to stick on a tile prior to marking and drilling drilling could I find it nope so used a sticky label instead just found the masking tape now and it has lost its stickiness.

Just been watching PMQs followed by the Chancellor so I'm like  :S:

----------


## Suzi

Did the PM actually say anything as a straight answer?

----------


## Stella180

Oh don’t be daft Suzi. That stuttering buffoon is incapable of being straight with anyone.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Did the PM actually say anything as a straight answer?


A straight answer you gotta be kiddin'

When you talk about covid or the economy there are more questions than answers the more you find out the less you know, think those words would make a good song  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Hey, Mike, youre quiet. You ok?

----------


## Suzi

I'm wondering if he's too busy with the DWD search party to talk to us... However I hope that he's paying the bar bill  :O:

----------

Paula (29-11-20)

----------


## OldMike

Yup still here just been raiding to PO (not really) to pay my TV license it turns out it was due end of Oct and here's me thinking it was end of Nov what am I like  :O: 

What rotten weather we've had lately rain, rain and more rain, abandoned shopping today as I ain't getting wet didn't need much anyhow  :):

----------


## Flo

It's not much better here Mike...fog, fog and more fog! :S:

----------


## Paula

Weathers nice this part of the woods..... sorry

----------


## Suzi

So, how are you love? Any decisions about Christmas?

----------


## OldMike

> So, how are you love? Any decisions about Christmas?


If I'm okay and they're okay then I'll be having Xmas dinner and staying overnight at sis's that's the plan.

----------

Angie (01-12-20),Jaquaia (01-12-20),Paula (01-12-20),Stella180 (01-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Oh I think that's a great idea!

----------

OldMike (04-12-20)

----------


## Stella180

> If I'm okay and they're okay then I'll be having Xmas dinner and staying overnight at sis's that's the plan.


I don’t think it’s possible to like this post any more than I do. So glad you won’t be alone for Christmas

----------

OldMike (04-12-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> If I'm okay and they're okay then I'll be having Xmas dinner and staying overnight at sis's that's the plan.


So pleased for you Mike. X

----------

OldMike (04-12-20)

----------


## Mira

I am keeping my fingers crossed that this will happen for you Mike.

----------

OldMike (04-12-20)

----------


## Flo

Great news Mike...and stopping over too..even better.

----------

OldMike (04-12-20)

----------


## OldMike

Yup that is the plan it'll be no board games  :O:  bro in law will pick us up  :): 

Just back from the shops on a very cold wet day had to get essentials like Ben & Jerry's choc fudge brownie ice cream  :O: 

In these covid days if someone approaches you've got to execute a 'jump to the left' to maintain social distancing so here's a little aide-memoire to help you  :O:

----------

Paula (04-12-20),Suzi (04-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Well done for getting out for ice cream! Totally agree, definitely an essential  :O:  
How are you doing in yourself love?

----------


## OldMike

Well last few days I've done bugger all intended to do a few jobs in the kitchen but instead been video gaming  :O: 

Yipee first Xmas card from Dave the milkman  :(party): 

Must get a move on need brekky prior to speaking with sis on the phone  :(call): 

Brexit arghhhh looks like we're heading for a train wreck  :^): 

Laters fans but have no fear for I shall return  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Yay! Good to see you, lovely

----------


## Suzi

I am SO glad to see you here!!! Hi gorgeous Mike!

----------

OldMike (08-12-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hi lovely Mike. Glad to hear from you. X

----------

OldMike (08-12-20)

----------


## Mira

Well I will not say gorgeous or lovely haha but its good to see you friendly and allround nice guy Mike!

----------


## Flo

Hi Mike! All well? :(hi):

----------


## OldMike

I'm around but not square as rounds are better than squares as the's no corners to collect dust  :(giggle): 

Not much to report just shopping and gaming  :):

----------


## Suzi

You've been so quiet.... I worry about you.

----------


## Paula

Mike! Youre back!  :):

----------


## Flo

Morning Mike! Nice to hear from you! :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Hi, hunni, hows things?

----------


## Suzi

How are you today hunni?

----------


## OldMike

I'm A OKAY despite the gloom and doom on the TV.

Argh thought I bought 2 boxes of mince pies yesterday but they turned out to be Cherry Bakewells mask wearing misty glasses makes shopping hit and miss, spoke to sis and Brenda (from lunch club) yesterday all doing fine though a bit cheesed off with nothing much changing what with the pandemic.

Not sure what lunch will be except it will be roast spuds with something  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Do love a cherry bakewell though :(nod):

----------


## Paula

How are you feeling, love?

----------


## Suzi

We're going into the new Tier 4 tonight  :(:  Hope your lunch was yummy!

----------


## Flo

I'll have cherry bakewell over mince pies any day. It's all a mess isn't it? :S:

----------


## OldMike

Must admit cherry bakewells are scrummy, I'm a bit scared with all this virus business worsening though.

Suzi is Ben home now or is he stuck in Wales?

----------


## Flo

TBH Mike I think that if you carry on the way you have been - which is being sensible - I think you'll be just fine. As for christmas day, if you can't see sis as planned then get yourself more food in then at a later date when this mess blows over a bit you can have a delayed Christmas day. There are people in our village that are going to do that. I feel sorry for everyone who had plans to enjoy the day with friends and relatives and this decision has come too late!

----------


## Suzi

Ben's been home for a little while and isn't now going back when planned either as he is meant to be at home for an extra couple of weeks (which I'm thrilled about!) 

Are you still planning on spending Christmas with sis?

----------


## OldMike

Think I'll have dinner at sis's but won't stay overnight with all the new variant faster spreading virus and  now the new, new South African variant is in England things are a bit fluid.

As for today replaced one of the washing machine valves as it wasn't shutting off properly. Nothing like playing with spanners.

That reminds me of this video  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Well if you are already there for dinner may as well stay over. Not going to make much difference. You should enjoy as much time with your family as you can.

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Stella, but you have to go with how you feel. You class as in their support bubble so from the legal side of things you should be good to go. Spend some time with them love, you've been on your own for so long.

----------


## Angie

I totally agree sweetie, if it was me I would stay x

----------


## Strugglingmum

Mike just do what feels comfortable and right for you but I would love to think of you spending as much time as possible with your sis. If you are there for a few hours for a meal, I cant see it making any difference staying over. You deserve all the time in the world with her, but Boris says 24hrs is enough (boo) enjoy enjoy enjoy whatever you decide. X

----------


## Paula

I am so chuffed youre going to be with your sister, for however long you want to  :):

----------


## Flo

Yes! Stay with her Mike....and have a good day.xx

----------


## OldMike

In the end we decided not to have Xmas together best keep safe it was an almost impossible decision to make especially after all the dire warnings about the new variant and only mix if completely necessary, sis and bro in law popped round with a box of Xmas goodies including stuff to make me an Xmas dinner we had a long socially distant chat me inside and them outside wished one another a good Xmas and parted company hopefully we'll meet up when this virus is back under control.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Why didn't you pop in here so you could at least spend some virtual time with people? I've so sorry that you spent the day alone love.

----------


## Jaquaia

You should have come on here Mike!

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Flo

Oh what a shame!....but I suppose in the long run it's better to be safe than sorry Mike. But like you say, when the virus is under control again you - and many thousands of others too - will be able to make up for it with a Good Riddance To Covid celebration! I know there'll be plenty around here!

----------


## OldMike

It snowed a bit overnight though not enough to make a snowman  :O:

----------


## Paula

Its just started snowing here - I hate snow!

----------


## Suzi

We haven't got any snow yet... Are you doing anything nice today Mike?

----------


## Angie

Dont send snow my way please as I cant get out in it

----------


## Stella180

At 7am the snow was really heavy. A local Facebook friend shared a pic of an igloo he built in his garden lol

----------


## Suzi

We haven't even had a snowflake!

----------


## OldMike

> At 7am the snow was really heavy. A local Facebook friend shared a pic of an igloo he built in his garden lol


 :(rofl):  Made me giggle.

A wet one today oh for warm dry summer days.

@Angie when I was younger much younger than today (sounds like you could make a song from those words) I'd be out in the snow now I'm old and grey (who am I kidding I'm a little baldy) I don't venture out on snowy and icy days.

----------


## Angie

We used to love the snow when I was kid but now I struggle to walk in it and its cold!!!  We woke up to two inches of snow this morning was freezing last night car was iced over by 7 pm but the snow started after 7 am

----------


## Suzi

I don't tend to go out in it either for fear of falling and not being able to get up again like I had happen to me a few years ago... 

What's on your agenda today love?

----------


## OldMike

Spoke to sis on the phone this morning, bent a piece of plastic pipe (so it has an offset) so it would fit closer to the wall coming down from the boiler before it crosses the hot and cold water pipes, going to paste some paper behind the boiler and washing machine pipes as what was there was rather bitty I sense by now you've lost the will to live. Been watching Combat Dealers on TV.

----------


## Paula

Way more exciting then most of us right now, I expect  :(giggle): . How are you feeling?

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a lovely day!

----------


## OldMike

@Paula my mood is good how are you?

View out of my bedroom window this morning good job I did shopping yesterday, there's only one thing for it today but to stay at home and have hot choc and mince pies  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Wow!!!! That's as pretty as a picture postcard! Definitely hot chocolate weather....

----------


## Paula

Very pretty, but you can keep it there!

----------


## OldMike

Time for a rant why do the size shape and colour of my meds keep altering is it some devilish plan to confuse us folks and why oh why did the last lot of 4mg candesartan tabs come in a massive box which contained a sealed aluminium pouch with a sachet of silica gel and note not to eat it  :^):  inside the pouch were the tiny tabs in sealed foil strips and all this in a box 12 cm long by 6cm wide by 3cm deep you could keep a packed lunch in there  :(giggle):

----------

Stella180 (02-01-21),Strugglingmum (02-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

I think we all hate that! Changing of brands, extra packaging!

----------


## Stella180

I have this every time I get my meds and it drives me insane I once got an order where there were 3 different brands of one medication.

----------


## OldMike

What a week it has been I've been avoiding the news as it is so depressing. Had planned to do some shopping but not venturing out as it is so icy out there.

After all the disgraceful goings on in the USA it reminded me of this song.

LEONARD COHEN LIVE IN LONDON | Democracy | PBS

----------

Suzi (07-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're being careful. Are you able to do online shopping?

----------


## Flo

Aaagghh! Can't stand Leonard Cohen!!!...it's enough to make you jump off a cliff!!....but as you say Mike..if it floats your boat!! :(giggle):

----------


## Mira

Its better to jump into the water then on that floating boat? Or jump on a waterbed? A jacussi in a floating boat? Oh the ideas. All thanks to mr Cohen haha

----------


## OldMike

Not much to report spoke to sis on the phone only a short chat as she is not too well sickness and vomiting  :S:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh dear sorry to hear about your sis Mike. 
How are you doing? 
Are you dreaming of days to get back out in the garden?
 I'm starting to dream of my veg beds this year and what I might put in them.

----------


## Paula

Oh no  :(: 
How are you?

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Poor Sis! Has she had the bug for long? 
What have you been up to? Any more wandering around the local area for a walk?

----------


## OldMike

Long chat with sis yesterday she's better though fed up as we all are with the miserable weather and rampaging covid.

Shopping yesterday no battered cod but on the high side got blueberry muffins and choc ice cream with fudge brownie pieces.

Boy is it cold outside, just finished sharpening 9 wood chisels and a plane blade gotta look after yer tools  :O:

----------


## Suzi

It's really cold here! Are you on the alert for snow? 
Glad that you and Sis are talking. Is she keeping busy at home?

----------


## Flo

Hi Mike!...greetings. Glad you're well. Isn't British weather odd? It's very mild here. Glad your sis is better.....onwards and upwards! Nice to hear from you.

----------


## OldMike

> Oh dear sorry to hear about your sis Mike. 
> How are you doing? 
> Are you dreaming of days to get back out in the garden?
>  I'm starting to dream of my veg beds this year and what I might put in them.


I'd like to get out in the garden in the warm sun not decided on what veg to grow yet.

@Flo yup weather is odd as are current times so onwards and upwards as they say.

@Suzi snow not on the menu round here thank goodness.

@Paula I'm doing okay.

A bit of boring info from 'The Towers' the hose feeding my wall mounted hose reel has dropped off (ouch must be the cold weather  :(giggle):  ) being serious now the thread 3/4 BSP on the steel connecting tube has corroded away and seeing as it would cost me £35 for a die/wrench set to recut the thread I've decided to invest in a plastic wall mounted hose reel for £58 argh seems a bit pricey but needs must.

----------


## Suzi

No snow forecast? I know Angie had some a few days ago... 
What a pita about the hose!

----------


## Flo

Oh gawd!!! bit pricey isn't it? But like you say...needs must!

----------


## Jaquaia

We're growing french beans and squash, or trying to anyway! I just need to remember where we put the seeds!

----------


## Suzi

Morning Mike! How goes "stuff"?

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you're staying safe Mike? Just seen things are bad in Manchester

----------


## Suzi

Wow, just seen the news. Please stay safe love...

----------


## OldMike

It did nowt but rain yesterday, went to put my empty milk bottles out last night and everywhere was white, still white this morning though the snow has melted away on the road but the garden is still white.

Just had a phone call pretending to be from BT saying my router has been compromised well I say  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  router a okay  :@: 

Edit: Apparently I can't say Boll*cks to which I reply Ballcocks  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  
You had snow? At least it's not flooding.... 
How are you though love? Are you still talking to Sis on the phone? How are her and BIL? Still both keeping well?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lovely to hear from you Mike. 
Sounds cold and a day for tea and buns. 
You doing ok?

----------


## Flo

Glad all is ok Mike...thought of you this morning when I watched the news! Plenty of cocoa and SM's buns! Oh hang on..I'll reword that! The buns that SM's making! :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

:(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Glad all is ok Mike...thought of you this morning when I watched the news! Plenty of cocoa and SM's buns! Oh hang on..I'll reword that! The buns that SM's making!


 :(rofl):  I believe Flo you've got a bounteous set of buns yourself especially the choc chip ones are a delight to behold  :(giggle): 

Got my covid jab lined up for next Thurs.

----------

Stella180 (24-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Yay! That's brilliant news Mike!

----------

OldMike (25-01-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Delighted you are getting your jab Mike. One step closer to getting out and about again.

----------

OldMike (25-01-21)

----------


## Paula

Awesome news!

----------

OldMike (25-01-21)

----------


## Flo

Fantastic news!....you'll be half way to freedom (trying to be positive here) :(y):

----------

OldMike (25-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today Mike?

----------


## OldMike

> How are you today Mike?


Great thanks Suzi blue skies here but a very hard frost so could be very slippy out there so staying in, in the warm  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Very good plan! I've seen some of the cars sliding around so I'm not venturing outside at all today either!

----------


## OldMike

Another wet day.

Just back from having my covid Astra Zeneca jab, brother in law took me as wouldn't fancy taking a taxi.

Soon be lunch time  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad you've had it. I've heard you get a sore arm for a few days, but that's about it... We'll leave you to be reporting on it...

----------


## Stella180

My sister had the Oxford vaccine a couple of days ago and she came down a headache and I sore arm but other that she’s ok. Not heard anyone else complain about reactions from the jab.

----------


## Jaquaia

My in laws are going for theirs today and my mum has hers next week. I'm in group 6 I think.

----------

Suzi (28-01-21)

----------


## Paula

Im so glad youve had it, lovely.

----------


## Reapy

My partners mother had her vaccination on Saturday and she says she's not had any side effects, but then she has a crazy high pain/discomfort threshold lol 

I think we'll be quite low down the list of people having it in our area, I don't have any physical issues and I'm in my mid 30's so I've still got a wait to go.

----------

OldMike (29-01-21),Suzi (28-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

No reaction to my Covid jab though speaking to some of my neighbours on my way home from shopping one had quite a bad reaction and felt unwell for about a week. Where I went they were very efficient and only spent 35-40 minutes there including the 15 minutes you wait afterwards though my neighbours across the road had to wait an hour in the car park and then another hour queuing inside waiting for the jab.

Got another letter this morning inviting me to go for a jab and at the end of the letter it said if you've already had the first jab ignore this letter   :^):  and you'll receive a letter for your second jab.

----------


## Paula

Talking to people here, theres a definite disparity with after jab nourishment depending on whether its done at the hospital, in temporary hubs etc - some get Malteser bunnies, some rich tea biscuits.........

----------


## Flo

Well done Mike!.....re what Stella said....Zoe (Scotland) said that two of their school drivers had the Oxford jab. One had bad muscle and joint pain and the shivers for three days, the other one had no reaction. Two of their eldery residents had the Oxford. One was very poorly and the other had no problem at all. I think each person reacts differently to vaccines...my body doesn't like them much! Watch this space.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're doing well love. What's on your plan for today?

----------


## OldMike

Suzi my plans for today, eat, drink play video games.

I've got eight unused ball point pens and none work argh bring back inkwells and nibs anyone my age would remember inkwells at school where you dipped your pen in the well and out popped a wad of ink sodden blotting paper impaled on your nib that some numpty had stuffed in the inkwell, ah those rosy school days of times gone by.

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I much prefer fountain pens!

----------


## Flo

Hey Mike I remember the nibs and ink wells....the teacher used to come around at beginning of term with a box of pens and I always chose the pale blue ones. Mum used to go ballistic when I came home with my hands covered in ink! I love fountain pens too and have quite a collection.

----------


## OldMike

Dealing with covid is like doing the hoki koki first you get a jab then the jab's not very effective so we need a new jab a case of one step forward, one step back and repeat so that's what it's all about.

Just pondering about what veg to grow this year.

Going to have fish fingers chips and mush peas for dinner.

----------


## Suzi

Potatoes! Courgettes, carrots?

----------

OldMike (07-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

Soil is a bit heavy for carrots anyway this is what I've ordered.

Potato 'Arran Pilot'Pea 'Bingo'Dwarf Broad Bean 'The Sutton'Leek 'Musselburgh'Spring Onion 'Performer'70 litres peat free compost (to get the spring onions and leeks underway)

PS. Also bought some dwarf bedding dahlia seeds (I've grown these in the past though not this variety).

Dahlia variabilis 'Dwarf Mixed'

----------


## Jaquaia

We have tulips, anemone de caen, schizanthus, sunflowers, squash, and dwarf french beans to grow!

----------


## Suzi

I love peas! I'm planning on growing tomatoes!

----------


## Stella180

You can’t have a garden without tomatoes and runner beans. My dad used to grow them as well as potatoes, cabbage, lettuces, peas, strawberries, raspberries and at the very back a patch of mint. That was my favourite part of the garden cos of the smell.

----------


## Suzi

I grow herbs and strawberries too  :):

----------


## Flo

I think that runner beans are my favourite doused in gravy...or a very large knob of butter. And another knob of butter on the home grown spuds..slurp! Our raspberries were still coming at the end of October...weird!

----------

Stella180 (09-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

I prefer runner beans raw!  :):

----------


## Flo

Bit crunchy! :O:

----------


## OldMike

Yup I used to grow runner beans easy to grow and a heavy cropper which was okay when there was 2 or 3 of us but now I'm on my Todd Sloan (eeps I'm turnin' Cockney) there'd be way too much for me.

Raw runner beans eeps nah I'm with Flo dowsed in gravy hits the spot  :):

----------


## Strugglingmum

I need to start planning too! I need A and Io to make me some new planters though!

----------

OldMike (09-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today Mike? What's on your agenda?

----------


## OldMike

> How are you today Mike? What's on your agenda?


Good thanks Suzi how's yourself?

Gaming, listening to music, watching TV and  eating same as most days.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a good day, but it's hard when it's same as every other day isn't it? I might push the boat out and do things in a different order today lol...

----------


## Paula

Totally get that. Hows your mood, love?

----------


## OldMike

Just a quick in and out else the sausage, burger, chips and mushy peas I'm cooking may be overdone  :O: 

Yep every day is groundhog day these days.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a good plan for dinner!  :):

----------


## Flo

Yummy! :(clap):

----------


## Suzi

Morning Mike! How are you?  I hope that as it's Friday you're having something nice for dinner?

----------


## OldMike

Friday dinner was burger, sausage, chips grilled tomatoes *slurp*

Arghhhhhh on Friday I got yet another letter inviting me for a covid jab that makes 4 yes four letters plus earlier in the week I had a phone call from my GP surgery inviting me in on Friday for a covid jab to which I replied I had one on the 28th Jan it makes you think do they actually know who's had the jab or not and if so what make of jab you've had.

Hope you're all keeping well.

----------


## Suzi

Are these invitations for the 2nd one?

----------


## OldMike

> Are these invitations for the 2nd one?


Nope for the first one in the letter (except for the first I received) it says "Please ignore this letter if you've already had your first jab, You'll be contacted in due course for your second jab" I'm paraphrasing here but that is the gist of it.

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Better to get too many, rather than not get one!

----------


## Flo

> Nope for the first one in the letter (except for the first I received) it says "Please ignore this letter if you've already had your first jab, You'll be contacted in due course for your second jab" I'm paraphrasing here but that is the gist of it.


We got the same letters Mike on Saturday...waiting for us when we came home from just having the first jab!

----------


## OldMike

Spoke to sis yesterday she and bro in law have both booked their covid jabs at Haydock no not the race course a pharmacy there, they've also booked there second jab in eleven weeks time though we are only a few miles apart we come under different areas, I wasn't able to book my second jab just have to wait for a letter.

----------


## Paula

Yay! One more step closer to seeing your sis!

----------


## Suzi

That's such good news! I bet you can't wait to see her again!

----------


## Flo

That's good new Mike! There is a covid jab set up at Taunton race course a few miles up the road....we said neigh to that and had them at our surgery instead!! :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  Flo that made me laugh! 

Morning Mike, how goes it?

----------


## OldMike

I'm great on a rather wet day, some say aye others neigh I'm just horsing around. Flo you always brighten my day  :):

----------


## Paula

Flo makes me laugh fall the time - but then so do you, Mike  :):

----------


## Suzi

You all do for me  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Had an afternoon in the garden in the sun digging up the remainder of my spuds didn't get many only enough for 3 meals and dug up more grass than spuds soil really sticky and heavy going. The plus side it was was sausage & mash with bigga (yup that was the spelling on the tin) peas and gravy for dinner. Unblocked the grid the kitchen sink drains into as it was full of leaves. The downside I've got clods of soil scattered round the house  :^):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a busy day! How were the spuds? Hope there wasn't too much mud!

----------


## OldMike

Spuds were great thanks.

(Tuesday) Been busy replacing the kitchen radiator things not exactly going according to plan drilling for the new brackets I hit something hard it turned out to be metal capping over a cable so power off and pry off the capping bringing great chunks of plaster with it the  so now I have metre of cable going nowhere stuck out of my kitchen wall so going under to the cloakroom under the stairs the cable ran down the wall under floor. So floorboards up and the able seemed to head down the hole so took two floorboards up in the hall no sign of the rogue cable so another floorboard up near the cloakroom door and the cable went up a hole in the floor and appeared to be heading between some corrugated hardboard and plasterboard there's about a 2" gap between the two and fill in the space up to the stairs so made a small hole in the plasterboard and was able to pull the cable out i had been cut off at bothe ends and seemed to have no purpose what so ever

(wednesday) Spent yesterday filling holes in the kitchen wall with initially with plaster until that ran out then with filler.

(Thursday) Today put back the hall carpet.

Well I bet you are all bored or is that board by my exploits need to wait for the plaster and filler to dry before I can finally drill for my rad brackets.

Done some shopping and I'm going to put my feet up and catch up with goings on at the Scottish Parliament.

Excuse any typos as couldn't be bothered going downstairs for my reading glasses  :(giggle):

----------


## Stella180

Electrics and plumbing? There really is no end to your talents.

----------

OldMike (26-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds amazingly busy!

----------

OldMike (26-02-21)

----------


## Paula

Morning, love, how are you?

----------

OldMike (01-03-21),Suzi (01-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

Great Paula thanks for asking, how's yourself?

Spent yesterday moving some paving slabs from the front of the house to the back so I can finish my path off when the weather is consistently better. Fired up my bladblazer (sounds better than leaf blower) blew the leaves off my lawns into a heap had hoped to blow them to the compost heap but the heap was so big and progress stopped at the start of my veggie plot. Drained the oil from the aforesaid bladblazer so must remember to fill with 0.08 litres of oil (okay I looked that up) also need more petrol the lawns are a bit squidgy in places but now at least the acres of moss isn't smothered  :O:  Soil is very wet and sticky so no rotavating my spud patch yet as it needs to dry up first.

Prior to all that was it Friday or Saturday I fixed my new hose reel to the wall, stripped some wallpaper off the kitchen wall as it it got a bit ripped up when I removed some old cable as mentioned in a previous post.

Seed potatoes have arrived so that's about it.

----------


## Paula

Without moss, my lawn wouldnt ever be green  :O: 

Im ok, ta, enjoying the sunshine!

----------


## Suzi

Are you totally redecorating the kitchen now?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hubby cut the grass for the first time this year at the weekend. 
Now the fun starts. We keep him going as he is so particular about the lawns, how they are cut, etc etc. No one ever can cut them as well as him :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Are you totally redecorating the kitchen now?


NOPE the area behind the stove wants tiling and I'm re-papering where a rad is going I didn't intend that but finding some old cable which resulted in chunks of plaster cascading off the wall so a bit of plastering (done) then some papering and I'm back where I was a week ago putting in my new rad.




> Hubby cut the grass for the first time this year at the weekend. 
> Now the fun starts. We keep him going as he is so particular about the lawns, how they are cut, etc etc. No one ever can cut them as well as him


Haha an expert greensman me thinks cutting my lawns is more akin to a moss rolling contest  :(giggle): 

Just back from a walk to the local garage 5 litres of petrol, 2 litres of oil £18 which added to the £42 I've already spent on compost, seed spuds and veg seeds gives a total of £60 already so these veggies aren't gonna be cheap  :O:

----------


## Suzi

But they'll be delicious!

----------


## OldMike

Last few days I've been occupied with leaf collecting, moved two great heaps to the compost heap and there is still more to collect.

Was pro-active and replaced the deteriorating petrol pipe for my blower with a piece of pipe bought from a well known online retailer only to find the following day the pipe had snapped off both at the carb end and the fuel filter end it had become very fragile due to the solvent action of the petrol so found another length of pipe and that seems okay.

----------


## Suzi

Well done for getting those things done. Well done for fixing it!  :):

----------


## Flo

Can you get hold of said retailer? They'll refund or send you another one I'm sure. Good that you've been busy.

----------

OldMike (07-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

Yesterday more leaf collecting which is very apt as I've become an Head Groundskeeper  :O:

----------


## Suzi

You've been head groundskeeper for a while lol 

You said you spoke to your Sis? How is she? Has she had the vaccine yet?

----------


## Flo

Have you got lots of birds in your garden Mike? - the feathered kind! - are you Gamekeeper as well?  Your garden will look wonderful when the summer comes. Not long before the tatties go in! Up in the Highlands it's most end of March. Have a good day matey.

----------


## OldMike

> You've been head groundskeeper for a while lol 
> 
> You said you spoke to your Sis? How is she? Has she had the vaccine yet?


Sis is okay and she and her hubby had the jab about 3 weeks ago and they've booked their second jab yet I couldn't book my second jab it shows different areas have different systems.




> Have you got lots of birds in your garden Mike? - the feathered kind! - are you Gamekeeper as well?  Your garden will look wonderful when the summer comes. Not long before the tatties go in! Up in the Highlands it's most end of March. Have a good day matey.


Not that many birds feathered or otherwise frequent Mike's Towers lots of pigeons, a few raucous crows and magpies there's usually the odd thrush and blackbird and a few tits about.

As for the spuds I need to start sprouting them the trouble is the ground is far too wet and sticky and the rain we've got today and probably the next few days isn't going to help. Robbie le Rotavator hates wet sticky soil it clogs his tines.

----------


## Suzi

Hi Mike love, Can you call 119 to book your second vaccination? Or use the online form?

----------


## Flo

Yes Mike we have lots of pigeons, sparrows etc., but I haven't seen a thrush since we moved here! But we do have 2 blackbirds that like grapes and plums that we put out for them...as for the crows...noisy sods!

----------


## OldMike

> Hi Mike love, Can you call 119 to book your second vaccination? Or use the online form?


My first appointment was done via Salford Council so will follow that route again my next jab should be at the end of April so when we get in to April if I haven't had a letter (like I'm supposed to) I'll start making enquiries.

@Flo yup crows are noisy sods but in someways they are majestic in their darkness.

----------

Suzi (11-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Hi Mike, whats going on in Mikes Manse?

----------


## OldMike

Hi Paula  :(hi): 

Eventually put my new kitchen radiator in encountered a couple of problems as was replacing a couple of rad valves so endeavored to drain the system and nothing came out so disassembled the drain cock which resulted in lots of water gushing out under the floor only to find there was no washer there so why didn't it leak badly and why didn't any water come out when I undid it, it's a mystery!

There's standing water in two places on my lawns something I've not seen before and here's me wanting the soil to dry out fat chance it must be really waterlogged.

The upside I've discovered cottage pie mixed veg and mint sauce goes together, who said I've weird tastes  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Oh no about the flooding! Have you managed to get it all dried up? 
I've heard that going out with a fork and dropping some holes into the lawn makes it easier for the water to drain away... Something worth to try? 
I love mint sauce!

----------


## Paula

Im having roast lamb, Im the only one in my house that likes mint sauce so yay!!!

----------

OldMike (15-03-21),Stella180 (14-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’m jealous.

----------


## OldMike

> Oh no about the flooding! Have you managed to get it all dried up? 
> I've heard that going out with a fork and dropping some holes into the lawn makes it easier for the water to drain away... Something worth to try? 
> I love mint sauce!


Going out with a garden fork and making holes in the area with standing water was on the agenda but I ain't doing it in the rain it's on my to do list  :O: 

As for the water under the floor that'll dry naturally  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no, still raining for you? You could make a natural pond lol...
Hope it dries fast for you love!

----------


## Flo

Don't blame you Mike...there's no joy in gardening in the rain! It can wait......ooh, you might get frogs spawn in your natural pond!

----------

OldMike (16-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

Sat down at my pooter this very morn and there's a clang as one of the lenses fell out of my glasses, screw still in place and tight so need to investigate.

Spent yesterday afternoon forking over the bottom corner of my lawns where there was standing water.

Noticed the water in the ditch was quite high due to a blockage halfway along so wellies on, there was branches, ivy, brambles and an old fence post causing the blockage which is now cleared what a job wallowing in stinky mud and silt hooray NOT fun at all.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Are you going to have to take them to get them fixed? When are you due new ones? 
OO wading in yucky mud is one of Crash's favourites - the smellier and the ranker the better! Glad you sorted the blockage, but please be careful you don't come a cropper and fall over!

----------


## Paula

Falling over is, after all, dwd thing.....

----------


## Suzi

It really is....

----------


## OldMike

Pottered about in the garden yesterday afternoon in the sun doing a bit of tidying up  :): 

I should be able to fix my glasses I've 2 pairs of reading, 2 pairs of intermediate, two pairs of distance and one pair of prescription reactalight ones. It was one pair of the distance ones that the lens fell out of.

Yup Paula falling down seems to be a DWD thing  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Lol plenty of choices for glasses in your house then?  :(rofl):   :(rofl): 
What's on the agenda today?

----------


## OldMike

Yup like an opticians shop at Mike's Towers  :(giggle): 

Spam, tomatoes, cheese, pickle and a couple of slices of wholemeal bread for lunch  :): 

Was dull all morning but the sun has come out so may cut my lawns (first time this year).

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for sun! 
I love wholemeal bread  :O:  Lunch sounds fab!

----------


## OldMike

Double egg and chips with grilled toms and wholemeal bread for lunch.

Just had a long chat with Brenda from lunch club on the phone.

Missed a triangle of grass when mowing my lawns yesterday or was it aliens who caused it to grow back  :(giggle): 

Applied for a postal vote for the local/mayoral elections.

Filled the Census form online.

Off out to cut the missed triangle of grass.

----------


## Suzi

I think it'd have been aliens definitely! I can't imagine you'd have missed any of it!

Glad you got a chat with Brenda. Is there any news about lunch club restarting? 
Well done for getting the census form completed and sorting a postal vote too. You're mightily organised with that...

----------


## OldMike

Was out yesterday removing grass from my flower beds till it started to go dark, loads more wants doing but that's for another day.

No idea when lunch club will restart, we've all had our first jab, we just have to see how things go post lockdown.

----------


## Paula

Hows your sis?

----------


## Suzi

Are you drinking enough if you are out degrassing your flowerbeds?

----------


## OldMike

> How’s your sis?


Sis is fine thanks Paula though like the rest of us wishes covid would go away.




> Are you drinking enough if you are out degrassing your flowerbeds?


I'm drinking a reasonable amount though could do better especially when outside as drinking goes out of my mind when outside.

----------


## Suzi

Could you take a water bottle or something out with you so it's more to hand? It's so easy to not keep hydrated, but it's so important...

----------

OldMike (20-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

You're right of course Suzi but it is so cold out there today a hot water bottle would be nice, only pottered about with hoe for an hour and my ears are numb.

----------


## Suzi

Thermos flask of hot cocoa or soup?  :): 

Have you thought any more about rescuing a pussycat or other breed of furbaby? I could see you giving an old one such love and totally spoiling them!

----------

OldMike (20-03-21),Stella180 (20-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

I reckon a small elderly dog would be perfect for you or a cat. Someone to snooze in the armchair with.

----------


## Paula

I third that  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I just wonder if it might help to have someone to shower with adoration! They'd be loved and spoilt and worshipped...

----------


## Stella180

I can say first hand that living alone is a lot less lonely when you have a four legged friend for company.

----------


## OldMike

Pets are great but when I lost my two cats I found that so traumatic it made me feel like I didn't want to go through that again  :=(: 

On a lighter note I've taken up stripping (cue music) got my wallpaper steamer out and been removing the wallpaper from the area under the stairs what a hot and steamy job  :(giggle):  well the area under the stairs is now papered and just wants painting  :):

----------


## Paula

I understand that, my dad is exactly the same after losing the first cat he actually bonded with a few years ago (weve always had cats but hes never been a fan). At least youre honest about it, dad has come up with so many excuses from I have allergies to I wouldnt want the cat to catch the squirrels.....

----------


## Suzi

I can totally understand that love. I think it's good to be honest about it and talk about it. 
What colour are you painting it? Fancy coming to do my hall stairs and landing when you've finished yours?

----------


## OldMike

> I can totally understand that love. I think it's good to be honest about it and talk about it. 
> What colour are you painting it? Fancy coming to do my hall stairs and landing when you've finished yours?


It'll be white not just any white but BRILLIANT white, hey hall stairs and landings are not easy to paint safely you need a long pole and a roller and not as my dad used to do a plank from the landing windowsill to the banister I cringe when I think back  :(sweat): 

Had a nice lunch of salmon (out of a tin) a huge tomato, pickled onion and a slice of wholemewal bread washed down with a coffee.

Was going to do my painting yesterday but went shopping had lunch then fell asleep  :(giggle): 

Today when I've posted here I'm going to fire up Robbie le Rotavator and have a go at preparing the soil for my spud/veggies patch hope I don't get bogged down.

----------


## Suzi

Marc does it with a ladder stretched across! I hate it! 

OO Brilliant white indeed?! Look at you being all super brilliant!
Hope Robbie is able to move freely through things!

----------


## Stella180

My bathroom is brilliant white

----------


## Paula

Long poles are great, until you have to do the cutting in..... be careful

----------


## OldMike

> Marc does it with a ladder stretched across! I hate it! 
> 
> OO Brilliant white indeed?! Look at you being all super brilliant!
> Hope Robbie is able to move freely through things!


Robbie struggled had to keep stopping the tines got completely blocked very quickly, job done as best as I could. Guess what it is raining again.

Stella most of my rooms are brilliant white except the kitchen which is magnolia.

----------


## Suzi

Not more rain? Poor Robbie!

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant idea fixed the aeration tine to mini-rotavator  time to aerate the lawn, absolutely useless barely scratched the surface so change of tines used mini-rot on veggie plot soil way too sticky though it did break down the soil a lot.

Might do some moss scarifying this afternoon.

My extendable pole (all 5 metres of it) and squegee (spelling) arrived yesterday so I'm now equipped for window cleaning with my feet on solid ground.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like you're being really busy!

----------


## Paula

Im so relieved about the window cleaning kit, love

----------


## OldMike

Replaced my hall radiator, and spent a lot of time scarifying my lawns with a rather temperamental machine.

PS. I took a water bottle out in to the garden with me today no not to keep warm but to drink  :O:

----------

Suzi (03-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you love? How's your Sis? Any chance of you guys meeting up now the restrictions are lifting?

----------


## OldMike

> How are you love? How's your Sis? Any chance of you guys meeting up now the restrictions are lifting?


When we've both had our second jabs which aren't far off I think we will meet up then. Sis is okay but we're both confused by the latest fuss with the OU/Astra-Zenica jab.

----------


## Stella180

What are you confused about?

----------


## Suzi

TBH I had the Astrazeneca jab just after surgery which is the time you're most likely to get a clot. The only side effect I had was a numb arm for a couple of hours and a headache which went when I took some paracetamol and made sure I was hydrating..

----------


## OldMike

> What are you confused about?


All the brouhaha about the OU/Astra-Zenica jab first not to be used by the over 55/65's then not to be used by the under 60's and all the banging on about rare types of blood clots in the brain all this doesn't inspire confidence at all.

Moving on I ordered a table and chairs (4) patio set well the table arrived yesterday as yet no chairs.

Got my telescopic pole out and did some window cleaning it went okay but was rather cold good job I wore a three jumpers, I'm no fool, quiet at the back no snickering.

----------


## Paula

> All the brouhaha about the OU/Astra-Zenica jab first not to be used by the over 55/65's then not to be used by the under 60's and all the banging on about rare types of blood clots in the brain all this doesn't inspire confidence at all.


Except even the WHO are saying its a million times (Im paraphrasing) safer than covid....

----------

OldMike (06-04-21),Suzi (06-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

But at the end of the day it has been declared safe and effective.

----------

Suzi (06-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Had a chat with sis this morning did some shopping and while waiting at the till stood right behind me is a guy shouting in to his mobile phone, grrr give me strength  :@:

----------


## Suzi

I hate that!

----------


## OldMike

Scarified my lawns on Friday, collected all the moss and debris and transferred it to compost heap on Saturday.

Today (Sunday) woke up to frost then sun then snow at the moment it is just dull so contented myself with playing Zelda Age of Calamity  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're staying in and staying warm!

----------


## OldMike

Spent my time removing weeds from my patio then jet washing it, just need to jet wash my driveway then I've done with playing with water and mud.

Did shopping yesterday morn then in the afternoon bought some petrol need to rotavate my spud patch again prior to planting my spuds.

I know boring stuff so time for a joke.

A guy turns up at A & E with 25 plastic horses stuck up his bum apparently he's in a stable condition  :(giggle):  Well it made me laugh  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

Sounds like you've been busy again. When's your second vaccination? Have sis and her hubby had theirs yet? Any plans for afternoon tea or lunch out in the sunshine?

----------


## OldMike

Just popped out to post my application for a postal vote which arrived this very morn.

Sis is due her next jab mid May I'm due mine end of this month, sis was saying she knows people in their 80's who haven't been called for their second jab yet yet some younger people have the info I got in the form of a leaflet when I had my first jab was don't call us we'll send you a letter.

----------


## Paula

I think it depends on your GP, but dont quote me on that...

----------


## Suzi

You can call the vaccination line and ask? Or try booking online? https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/corona...s-vaccination/

----------


## OldMike

> You can call the vaccination line and ask? Or try booking online? https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/corona...s-vaccination/


Gave that a go and got "You're currently not eligible to book an appointment via this system".

This morning been jet washing my driveway half done now, no I ain't got a long driveway it is just extremely mucky, despite having cleared 2 barrow loads of weeds/grass and given it a good sweeping  :O: 

FYI, Yesterday gave my spud patch another rotavate and it rotavated pretty well only one stop to unclog the tines.

----------


## Suzi

Hmm, try calling the coronavirus line? 
Hooray for the potato patch! 
Bet your driveway looks sparkling now!

----------

OldMike (18-04-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

My mum has her second jab next week and she's in the same group as you Mike as she's extremely clinically vulnerable, so you should be very soon.

----------

OldMike (19-04-21),Suzi (18-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Decided to extend my veg patch removed the weeds best I could though I'm sure the docks will grow back they're so deep rooted then rotavated it boy was it heavy going Robbie the Rota struggled at times soil compacted and very sticky.

Hope you're all doing well  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like hard work! Are you eating and drinking enough love? How are your moods? Have you been in contact with anyone recently?

----------


## OldMike

I'm still here  :O:  Tuesday gave my plot a final rotavate then Wednesday shopping in the morning then planting spuds in the afternoon had to use a spade as mini-rota with plough attachment wouldn't start  :@: 

Today I'll be sowing broad beans and peas (unless I get waylaid  :O:  )

Chatted with sis this morning as tomorrow she and bro in law going to pick up their new car a 3 year old Porche Macan  :): 

@Suzi I took a bottle of water Chez Mike's Towers yup I have my own special water it comes out of a tap  :(giggle):  so water was available down the garden. I'm eating okay (maybe a few too many cakes  :(giggle):  ) I have chatted with a couple of neighbours recently which makes a change.

----------


## Suzi

Porsche? That's very swish! Glad you've been able to chat with your sister love. Any plans to meet up with them soon? 
Yum,potatoes, broad beans and peas! That's delicious! 

I'm very glad that you're taking water and eating (especially cake - a food group totally on it's own) and talking to neighbours is great!

----------


## Stella180

A Porsche Macan, thats a lot of car and a lot of money. Gotta be it the region of 35-40k I'm not a fan personally, but thats because I still cant get my head around Porsche making an SUV.

----------


## OldMike

Must admit don't have much of a clue about cars when sis said a Porche I thought one of those low sports cars, eeps I thought I'll have trouble getting in and out especially out then sis said no it is quite high up I thought well I stand a chance now. Hadn't realized it was one of those here SUV's sis said I've not much idea about cars it's just a big grey car volcanic grey or something I said you and me too.

At least we've got Stella as our resident car expert  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I’m more a classic car kinda gal. New cars bore me. They just don’t have the same character as the old one.

----------


## Suzi

Actually Mike I find it easier to get into and out of Marc's Nissan X Trail than I do my little car!

----------


## Stella180

There's nothing little about your car Suzi

----------


## Suzi

Aww She'll love that you said that about her.

----------


## Stella180

Especially these bloody daisies, lol

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, don't be rude about my daisies!

----------


## Stella180

It’s cool. I don’t have to drive it lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Pfft, don't be rude about my daisies!


Daisies are lovely  :O: 

Just been sowing some leek, spring onion & dahlia seeds in trays, boy is it cold outside and the bit of rain we've had has barely wet the surface.

----------

Suzi (28-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

It is much cooler and wetter here today too. I've even got my cardi on!

----------


## Suzi

Hey Mike, how are things?

----------


## OldMike

Things are okay Suzi posted back my yellow, green and white ballot papers for the up coming elections was going to do some work in the garden but a bit chilly so ended up playing video games  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a good plan! Thanks for the reminder about the voting forms, I'll do mine now!

----------


## OldMike

:@:  Arghhhh how do I get my second Covid jab it is 14 weeks and counting phoned the doctor and was told the don't deal with it and gave me the Covid vacc booking phone number and it is like you're number 70 in a queue, ferreting around on the t'internet found the SalfordCCG website because apparently they deal with vaccinations and quote if you've not had your second jab by the end of the twelfth week phone yup you got it the Covid vacc booking number thought I'd try last evening at 6:15pm ah they're closed in the evening. Tried this morning (Saturday) (guess what they're closed at the weekend. On Thursday I emailed SalfordCCG (I'm guessing it stands for Salford Community Care Group one of those private public bodies they farm out stuff to these days) about it no reply as yet. When I was talking to the docs on Thursday after I got the Covid booking phone number I said is there any way else I can contact them she said try emailing SalfordCCG  I said I have she said when I said today (Thurs) you should hear from them on Friday, Well NOPE.

Any ideas from you guys.

PS on a lighter note some of my dahlia and spring onion seeds are sprouting  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Oh no  :(: . Sorry, love, but youre just going to have to keep calling and emailing til someone gets the hint. Im surprised your doctors arent being more helpful though

----------

OldMike (10-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Can you book it online using this link? https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/corona...s-vaccination/

----------

OldMike (10-05-21)

----------


## OldMike

I think I tried that link and I wasn't able to book a 2nd dose.

UPDATE: Checked my email after I last posted here and timed at 09:00 there was an email from NHS Salford reminding me of an appointment tomorrow afternoon.

A quick search of my inbox came up with an email sent 10 days ago notifying me of my second Pfizer jab it must've got overlooked amongst all the spam I got silly me  :O:

----------


## Stella180

At least it’s sorted now.

----------

OldMike (08-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Thats good news  :):

----------


## Suzi

Yay at least you're all sorted!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Just back from my second Covid jab had to queue up outside then a longish wait inside probably was there for 75 minutes in total twiddling my thumbs anyway all done.

Chicken pie and peas for dinner today  :):

----------


## Stella180

Why is it that people are having to queue so long for the 2nd jab? I know with my first I was in and out in about 2 mins.

----------


## Angie

I'm glad your all sorted hun x

----------


## Paula

> Why is it that people are having to queue so long for the 2nd jab? I know with my first I was in and out in about 2 mins.


Maybe because theyre doing first and second jabs at the same time. Though tbh, we went straight in...

----------

Stella180 (10-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

It seems very dependent on where you are going...

----------


## Stella180

> Maybe because theyre doing first and second jabs at the same time. Though tbh, we went straight in...


Yeah actually that makes some sense I guess but if appointments are being given that shouldnt make a difference.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Could also be dependent on the time of day. My first one was early 8n the morning and I had no wait. My 2nd was at lunchtime and I had a bit of a wait.

----------


## OldMike

> Could also be dependent on the time of day. My first one was early 8n the morning and I had no wait. My 2nd was at lunchtime and I had a bit of a wait.


My first jab was 09:59 at Irlam Leisure Centre and got through quite quickly only was there about 40 minutes. My second jab also at Irlam Leisure Centre at 16:24 I was there about 15 minutes before that and was about 17:10 when I had the jab followed by a 15 minute rest before leaving, bro in law said when we arrived must be busy the car park is chock a block at least he had his iPad to keep him amused while waiting.

Sis and bro in law are having there second jabs today at a Haydock pharmacy.

----------

Suzi (10-05-21)

----------


## Angie

I'm glad you had company there and back hun, are you able to see a bit more of your Sister and Brother in law now?

----------


## Suzi

So glad that they took you and that they are having theirs too!

----------


## OldMike

Guess what I just received a letter from the NHS saying it is over 12 weeks since your first jab inviting me to make an appointment on the NHS website for my second jab with the proviso that if I've booked or had the second jab then do nothing  :^): 

The problem is NHS who organize the jab nationally and NHS SalfordCCG (Clinical Commissioning Group) who organize it locally mustn't talk to one another.

----------


## Suzi

Frustrating, but as long as you've had it that's the important thing.

----------

OldMike (10-05-21)

----------


## OldMike

Weather so unpredictable every time I decide to do some gardening it chucks it down  :(: 

Edit: Looking at that smiley it looks like I'm really unhappy but I'm not tinned salmon for lunch followed by a blueberry muffing  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Muffins for the win!  :):  Much better than gardening!

----------


## OldMike

A few pics taken of my garden between the showers 10-05-2021.

View from my bedroom window.


View of my back lawns.


Zoomed in view of my white rhodo's at their best.

Note the brick erection  :(giggle):  over the fence aka my neighbour's summer house a work in progress.

----------

Strugglingmum (14-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful  :):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Looks wonderful Mike

----------


## Flo

Lovely garden Mike...but it always looks a picture. I'm surprised your local council has allowed next door to build that! Wonder if he got planning permission? Our ndn's have a garden on their garage roof...no planning plus they look straight into our front garden - invasion of privacy law - ...she's a nosy B as well. The local council would have a field day with that!!

----------


## Stella180

Those are lovely pics Mike. Your garden is looking very calming and relaxing. Hopefully you will have some good weather to sit out and enjoy it soon.

----------


## Suzi

Stunning, but Mike that Rhododendron is absolutely breathtaking!

----------


## Angie

I have always loved your garden Mike, I'm going to  come and kidnap you to my house so you can do mine, free food and drink and cake thrown in  :Kiss:  :O:

----------

OldMike (14-05-21),Stella180 (14-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’ll see your cake and raise you ice cream to go with it. 

Let the bidding commence

----------

OldMike (14-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, you can come and help me and you can have tea, coffee, hot chocolate (with whipped cream and marshmallows) and you can be loved and hugged by Crash and Moiya and you can be looked at by Willow!

----------

OldMike (14-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

Talia gives more cuddles than all three of Suzi’s dogs. I’ll even take you out for lunch and treat you to a five guys shake. Nothing tops a five guys shake.

----------

OldMike (14-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Lots of things top it for me being dairy allergic...... lol

----------


## Stella180

Yeah but you’re weird lol

----------


## Suzi

I really am, and very proud of it too!

----------


## Stella180

And so you should be. Wouldn’t have you any other way.

----------


## Suzi

Aw love you x

----------


## OldMike

^^^ I love you all.

Yes I'm still here, seedlings growing, spuds showing as the broad beans and peas are though there's lots of little weed seedlings sprouting in the plot.

----------

Paula (22-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for seedlings! Lovely to see you today!

----------


## OldMike

Had planned to cut my lawns but first decided to prune back an old overgrown photinia (spelling?) in the front garden it was so warm by the time I'd finished I'd had enough so maybe I'll get the lawns done today  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Definitely take it easy out there love! Hope you're hydrating, eating properly etc. 

Have you seen Sis recently?

----------


## OldMike

> Definitely take it easy out there love! Hope you're hydrating, eating properly etc. 
> 
> Have you seen Sis recently?


Sis and bro in law set sail (well drove) a few days ago in their motorhome they're in Wales Llangollen (spelling) when they'll be be back who knows as they say have van will travel  :O: 

Gardening yesterday was an in and out affair did half the lawns stopping occasionally for a drink then took an hours break inside chugging down more water while cooling down went out finished the lawns back in for a dinner of sausage, hash browns and tomatoes followed by cake and a mug of tea then in the relative cool if the evening rotavated where my leeks and spring onions will be planted it was full of weed seedlings. Nearly done and there's an enormous clang and the engine stopped I thought oh bugger got a spade had a dig around looking for roots and/or stones just found a couple of small stones so nothing of significance though best examine the tines all looked okay then spotted it a stone 4x3x2 inches in size want it in metric work it out yourself  :O:  jammed between the tines and gearbox fortunately it didn't appear to have done any damage so it was all systems go. Ended the day with a hot choc and mocha coffee  :O: 

That was my day how was yours?

----------


## Paula

Have you ever thought about joining sis on their travels?

----------


## OldMike

> Have you ever thought about joining sis on their travels?


Not really, not enough room in their motorhome we all need our space don't want to play gooseberry  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Do you ever go away on holiday? 

Sounds like your day was very busy! Are you thinking about going out and about again? Maybe a pub lunch or something?

----------


## OldMike

> Do you ever go away on holiday? 
> 
> Sounds like your day was very busy! Are you thinking about going out and about again? Maybe a pub lunch or something?


Not been away for a few years now I'm not one for holidays don't know why it's probably just the way I've been made.

A pub lunch is on the cards outside when the Indian variant subsides which is raging up the road in Bolton only 4 or 5 miles maybe less from me.

----------


## Suzi

Fair enough, not everyone likes holidays! 
Bugger, I'd not remembered my geography! Of course Bolton is just up the road, sorry lovely. 
Are you getting out and talking to anyone else? I'm aware of how isolating this can be....

----------


## OldMike

I do get to chat with the neighbours on occasion.

Fell sleep on the sofa this morning after brekky, after lunch noticed a leak from one of the pipes connected to the valve so put my Mr Spannerman hat on and sorted it. Microwave rotating table stopped rotating only to find a hole had corroded through the metal bottom of the microwave stopping things rotating so just ordered another microwave on line.

Spuds are growing  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you sorted the leak! Oh goodness about the microwave! Good job you noticed that! 

Hoorah for the spuds! 
I'm really excited, Marc's going to be building me a veggie patch so I'm trying to work out what to grow! It's not going to be huge, about 1m x 1m and it's going to be raised enough so I can sit on the edge or a chair and garden to my heart's delight! 

Are you keeping hydrated? Eating properly? Keeping cool enough?

----------


## OldMike

Yup keeping hydrated and eating okay though appetite isn't as good when it is so hot.

New microwave arrived all the way from China (don't we make stuff anymore) 50 years ago we were leaders in engineering, well that's enough about the good old days  :O: 

Had a lazy weekend busy doing nothing  :(giggle):

----------


## Stella180

I still have great engineers but why pay them when some dude in China will do it for a fraction of the price? The world is driven by money.

----------


## Suzi

It does seem mad... 

What's on the agenda for this week for you Mike?

----------


## OldMike

I'm pottering round the garden some leeks and spring onions to plant out also need to weed my beans and peas as the weeds are growing faster than aforesaid peas and beans.

----------


## Suzi

No plans for getting out and about a bit too? A change of scenery might be a good tonic?

----------


## OldMike

Erm well my drill driver jammed in the driver position so disassembled it a load of gears fell out which I've reassembled only to find there are 2 small pins I can't figure where they came from.

----------


## Stella180

Oops. That doesn’t sound good. You’re a smart fella so you’ll figure it out.

----------


## Suzi

I'd like to give you a proper explanation and tell you exactly how to fix it..... Except I have absolutely no idea at all! Hope you work it out lovely...

----------


## Sissy

Did you find out where those pins go? Le Dude says often, that if you fix something, you always find "spare parts" you can not figure out where they came from, before it breaks because of them missing... Oops!

----------


## Stella180

Le Dude is correct. Always something left when you think you’ve put it all together properly. Usually screws lol

----------


## OldMike

Drill sorted all parts used drill function works two speeds available not tried the driver or hammer functions yet though pretty sure they'll work  :O: 

Time for a rant was in the shop last week and 3 customers without masks one only bought 12 bottles of beer, today half a dozen people without masks some people are just knobheads don't they know there is a pandemic raging especially in Greater Manchester  :@: 

My little leeks and spring onions seem to be fading away so bought a lawn sprinkler (should that be a veggie sprinkler) hope that revives them.

I'm a day out of sync as spoke to sis on Monday instead of Tuesday as they set off for Edinburgh yesterday (Tuesday) so know they've done Wales, England & Scotland so where next in the UK Northern Ireland?

In my absence from DWD (oh I haven't been missed  :(giggle):  ) I've been pottering in the garden and doing some path renovation.

----------


## Paula

You are always missed!

----------

OldMike (16-06-21)

----------


## Suzi

You're always missed when you aren't here.

----------


## OldMike

Was a bit off colour yesterday headachey, bloated think it was the heat and I was dehydrated, not drinking enough (don't tell Suzi  :O:  so today going to drink more.

----------


## Paula

Heat?? Did you steal the Souths sun???

----------


## Suzi

How little did you drink? Stay out of the heat and pace today please!

----------


## OldMike

> How little did you drink? Stay out of the heat and pace today please!


Not enough but am back on track now.

Yesterday was my annual review at the docs went via the bus and walked home BP perfect height and weight okay amazingly I've stopped growing I'm still 5' 8"  :(giggle):  she said I look well just need to wait for my blood results.

Met Andrew one of my fellow bridge players on the way home bridge may restart in August we will wait and see.

----------


## Suzi

Well done for passing your MOT love. 
Bridge restarting would be good. I bet you've really missed it. I hope it does for you love.

----------


## Flo

Great that  you're in the pink Mike...doesn't it feel great when a doctor tells you you're looking well? My bloods were back to normal last time they did it. We ain't extinct yet Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Pinch punch first of the month, white rabbits, white rabbits, July already where does the time go hope you're all in the pink.

----------


## Suzi

Happy July Mike! 

How are things going?

----------


## Flo

Aha! I remembered to say white rabbits before saying anything else on the 1st! Hope July is a good one for everyone.

----------


## OldMike

Decided to have a go at one of my flowerbeds soil like concrete couldn't break through the surface with a spade had to get out granpappys' pick bet it's hundred years old I've replaced the handle but the head is ancient (bit like me  :O:  ) that broke the surface so I could then use a spade. Started to drizzle in the evening yesterday and still drizzling now but it won't do any good we need proper rain though hopefully not a torrential downpour.

Have fun gardening and may your spuds be large and firm and your flowers colourful and fragrant.

----------

Suzi (03-07-21)

----------


## Paula

Noooooo not more rain!!!

----------


## Stella180

I like the rain.

----------


## Suzi

Pick axe? Wow, that is hard to break!

----------


## Paula

Hows things, Mike?

----------


## OldMike

Things are good Paula though why we're going to throw out most covid restrictions like masks and social distancing when covid rates are soaring is beyond me.

After 3 and a half days of rain I decided to clear two areas for my obelisks and guess what it chucked it down leaving me looking like a drowned rat a rather elegant drowned rat may I add  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Oh no! Are you ok? No coldy repurcussions?

----------


## Suzi

Oh no Mike! Hope you got warm and dry! 

I completely agree, the reduction of masks and social distancing is something I will never understand.

----------


## OldMike

Not done much since Friday as it has been chucking it down the pile of weeds I threw on the path when weeding a flowerbed is now a muddy bog.

My computer mouse is on the way out the scroll wheel doesn't know what it's doing trying to scroll it can't make its mind which way to go so it's up down shake it all about.

----------


## Stella180

I used the love the old days when you could take the ball out and clean it and the rollers.

----------


## Suzi

It's a great way for them to get you to buy new mice   :O:

----------


## OldMike

Squelches in to the poota room, boy is it hot II'm keeping in the shade and only weeding in the cool of the evening, I've made it my mission to remove albeit temporarily rosebay willowherb, couch grass, creeping buttercup and cleavers aka sticky willy as we say oop north.

Keep cool and may your veggies proliferate.

----------


## Suzi

We've a problem with horsetail, it's a bugger to deal with, and it seems to be thriving against my wishes!

I'm glad you're only weeding in the evening. Although, round here it's still really hot throughout the night. I'm looking forward to some of the temps dropping!

----------


## OldMike

Just a quick update sis and bro in law are off to Anglesey in their motor home.

Next sis and bro in law's gas supply problems to cut a very long story short involving numerous hole diggings in the road and men with breathing gear, men with cameras being fed down pipes it was found out the problem was a rag had been left stuffed down the gas main it'd probably been there for years and maybe shifted from a larger pipe to a smaller one eventually becoming compacted blocking the flow of gas.

Finally I've been playing Zelda  :):

----------


## Paula

Oh my! Gas is scary.. glad its all sorted

----------


## Suzi

Gas is very scary! So glad it's sorted and nothing negative has happened! 

Zelda going well?

----------


## Flo

Gas problems can be nasty! Glad everything was sorted...could've been catastrophic. :):

----------


## OldMike

Zelda and the skyward sword is a bit challenging, weather terrible at least we're not flooded lunch club may start up in September after a risk assessment has been carried out.

I've been sticking my porcelain lady back spent ages wonder where one small bit went only to discover it was a chip off the fireplace hearth  :^): , not sure what the picture frame that fell on the lady was made of it's not wood or MDF and looks granular in structure like coarse plaster was going to use wood glue or gorilla glue thinking it was wood or similar material so decided to invest in a new frame.

Must dig up some spuds if it ever stops raining.

----------


## Suzi

Are you enjoying the Zelda game? 
Hooray for lunch club again! Are you looking forward to that? 

Does the painting look better? 
(Stupid question, how do I know when my potatoes are ready to be dug up? The same with garlic? )

----------


## Paula

Yay! For lunch club!

----------


## OldMike

> Are you enjoying the Zelda game? 
> Hooray for lunch club again! Are you looking forward to that? 
> 
> Does the painting look better? 
> (Stupid question, how do I know when my potatoes are ready to be dug up? The same with garlic? )


As soon as tops die down (we're talking potatoes here) you can dig them up it is not too critical if you want dig them up earlier than that you can and potatoes will be smaller and yummy. Once the tops have did down the spuds won't grow any bigger and won't come to any harm if left and dug later as and when you want some spuds.

Only got 28 tabs for each of my meds so been on to the docs to find out why as I've had my annual review.

Zelda is challenging at present I've come to a stop as path blocked by molten lava.

Yup looking forward to lunch club I'd prefer there to be smaller tables rather then 2 big long tables so you're not crowded together as much.

----------

Suzi (10-08-21)

----------


## Suzi

Did you sort your meds issue? 

I agree, smaller tables sound more sensible - have you said that to them? 
Have you overcome the molten larva? 

Thanks for the spuds advice! Is it the same with garlic?

----------


## Flo

Great about lunch club! The lunch club that Ian helps cater for is having it's first one today after a long time. They're testing the water to see how it goes.

----------


## Paula

Hows your mood, hunni?

----------


## OldMike

Mood is okay Paula though wish it'd stop raining jobs to do outside in the garden.

I'm currently tinkering with my Honda GX25 mini-tiller engine.

Spoke to Brenda from lunch club earlier this week and it is proposed that we have a number of tables for four rather than two long tables, they are required to do a risk assessment first and to do that the volunteers have to have risk assessment training prior to making a risk assessment.

In the mean time some spuds and broad beans I harvested yesterday.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds great about the lunch club! Are you looking forward to it starting again? Any news on bridge club? 

That is a great harvest! Those look fab and totally delicious!

----------


## OldMike

Not heard about bridge club.

Just popped in to get in the cool, sorted the leak on the hall rad.

Found out if I swear at my new mower in Chinese it starts first time  :(rofl): 

Been watching Para Olympics, brilliant.

Currently shoveling the piles of weeds I'd heaped on my path a month ago.

Hope you're all keeping well.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds busy! Are you taking care of you? How's your sis? Any idea when lunch club is going to be up and running again?

----------


## OldMike

Sis is okay, she and hubby went to a funeral the other day for a distant relative of hubby's first thing that was said at the service when the hymns are played those wearing masks can sing those without masks can't she and hubby were masked up so they could sing till their hearts content.

Not heard anymore about lunch club starting, a risk assessment has to be done after the volunteers have done risk assessment training I'll keep you posted.

Spending time watching Para-Olympics and gardening current game I'm playing is Ys: Monstrum Nox don't ask what that means I ain't a clue  :O:

----------


## Paula

Thats the joy of watching my church services onl8ne - I can sing to my hearts content - mask or no mask  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How's your mood love?

----------


## OldMike

Mood good  :):  Just been pottering in the garden the last few days, sausage and mash plus peas with home grown spuds was on the dinner menu last evening.

Other than that not much to report.

----------


## Suzi

Any news on lunch/bridge etc?

----------


## OldMike

Bah humbug meds arrived only a months supply of AD's but no BP meds etc so phoned the chemist 4 items were rejected by the docs phoned the docs they were rejected because you got 2 months on Aug 4th no I didn't I says oh yes you're right she says so new prescription sent to chemist we'll see if they get it right this time.

No word on bridge though received a note from lunch club for a meet up in Tesco's cafe for coffee sometime soon we shall see how it goes.

----------


## Suzi

I hate it when there's a mess up with medication. Glad you've got it sorted though lovely. 

Meeting up with everyone must be something you're looking forward to?

----------


## Paula

How do you feel about meeting up?

----------


## OldMike

Where does time go over a week since I last posted got the lawns cut yesterday, sorted my mini-rotavator I'll not bother with the boring details  :(giggle):  weeds growing like mad.

Best go get some brekky  :):

----------


## Suzi

I've missed you! It's good to see you. How are you doing love? How's your mood?

----------


## OldMike

> I've missed you! It's good to see you. How are you doing love? How's your mood?


Mood is good, sis and bro in law are in Scotland parked up in some farmers field on a peninsula where on a good day you can see the Isle of Man (does he really have three legs!?) and Northern Ireland unfortunately a bit gloomy today so can see bugger all  :(grin):  yesterday they could see some dolphins frolicking in the sea (do dolphins frolic!?)

A nice day here for pottering in the garden  :):

----------


## Paula

I think dolphins definitely frolic  :):

----------


## Suzi

Did you know that dolphins actually annoy pufferfish so they blow up and then the dolphins play a kind of football with them  :O:

----------

OldMike (19-09-21)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Flo

> Did you know that dolphins actually annoy pufferfish so they blow up and then the dolphins play a kind of football with them


Hahahaha...love it!! I love dolphins...used to see a lot in Gairloch Bay. But they aren't all sweetness and light. According to David Attenborough they commit gang rape..pods of males pick on a female. :S: 

MIKE: I have enough of a few types of meds to stock a pharmacy.....there's never enough of the most important ones though! I think it might be nationwide!

----------


## OldMike

Just a quick update from oop north, it is still raining, they've moved everything round in the corner shop had to ask where the baked beans were they used to be next to the soups but now they ain't. Sis and bro in law were still in Scotland though think they returning soon as it lashing it down with rain as it has all week.

Best go and get some dinner might have chicken and chips  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Missed you love, I was wondering where you were and what you've been up to! 
I hate it when the shops move things around. I know why they do it, but it doesn't stop it from irritating me!

----------


## Flo

Yes...we all know why they change things around in a shop, but it's no help when you're in a hurry and just bomb to where the beans usually are to find chocolate biscuits instead...Grrr.... :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

Actually got out in to the garden yesterday and dug up a row spuds, nothing like spam, tomatoes and home grown spuds boiled in their skins  :):

----------


## Paula

Spam? Ewww

----------


## Suzi

home grown spuds sound lovely! 

Mr Mike, it's been so good to see you popping in! I miss you when you aren't here!

----------


## OldMike

> Spam? Ewww


Spam, spam SPAM you know you like it  :(rofl): 

Been playing Zelda installing a new bedroom radiator had to add some studding to support as old rad was just fixed to plasterboard it it just needs piping up now changing it from 8mm to 10mm microbore a long pipe run and always slow to heat up used air wedges to manoeuver (spelling) it in to place.

New lawnmower was pants sharpened the blade now it cuts like a dream.

Got a couple of dwarf dahlias in flower.

Hope you're all keeping well.

----------


## Paula

Dahlias are beautiful. Showy (I wonder why I love them lol)

----------

OldMike (17-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

You amaze me with all the DIY stuff you do. Changing radiators are beyond my comprehension...

----------


## Paula

Hey, lovely, hows things? We miss you!

----------


## Suzi

I miss you too!

----------


## OldMike

Time goes by doesn't it guess what it is still raining I'm still playing Zelda.

I can't believe how inept our government is, is that really the best we can do, oops best not get too political.

Looks like lunch club will start up 22nd Jan though none of the original volunteers will be there they've all retired.

----------


## Suzi

You OK love? What's the issue(s) with the government - get as political as you like!  :):  
How are you feeling about Lunch Club starting up again?

----------


## OldMike

Quick update the Xmas buffet arranged by the original lunch club set for Dec 8th has been cancelled apparently we would be required to take a lateral flow test wait in a room for 20 minutes and if anyone was positive the hall would have to be closed down and we'd all need to self isolate until we had a negative PCR test. If everyone was negative we would be allowed in to the hall and have to sit 2 metres apart so Sue and Brenda decided it was best to cancel.

The lunch club under new management is due to open mid January (as if considering the virus) for a trial period of 3 months. Unfortunately because of privacy issues the old club can't pass on my details to the new club  :^):  so Brenda or Sue will drop round a form to be filled in with my details.

Had a phone appointment with my GP for a meds review and it is steady as you go no change to meds.

Weather here is bright and freezing or mild and wet.

So that's it folks.

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you feeling Mike? I know you generally struggle more in a winter.

----------


## Suzi

Are you getting out and meeting up with anyone at all? 
How are things with your sis and bil? 

Are you meeting up with anyone for Christmas?

----------


## OldMike

I'm still here just doing some DIY round the house.

Not sure what I'm doing for Christmas what with omicron raging things seem to be going from bad to worse.

----------


## Suzi

Are you getting out and meeting up with anyone at all?

----------


## Flo

Hi Mike....I hope that the dreaded omicron doesn't foul up your christmas....we have a lot of it in the west country...I'm lying low!
Take care.xx

----------


## OldMike

Me too Flo.

Went to Sis's for Xmas dinner turkey veggies pigs in duvets and Xmas pud with white sauce (no not on the same plate  :(giggle):  ) brought enough leftovers home for two meals also got a mini Xmas pud and some choc chip muffins and a few other assorted treats.

The daughter of one of sis's neighbours' has got covid for the second time and isolating in her bedroom of her parents house who incidentally proposed to (the parents) call at sis's for a get together both sis and bro in law said NO WAY some folks have little sense do they  :^): 

That's about it from Mike's Towers, stay safe  :Panda:

----------


## Stella180

Glad you spent the big day with family. Can’t beat leftovers. Talia and myself have OD’d on turkey and sprouts the past couple of days. I’m well stocked on Christmas Puds and Brandy sauce, the best thing about Christmas for me. In fact I thing I might go bung a pud to nuke it bin while watching the darts.

----------


## Suzi

So glad you spent the day with Sis love. Did you have a lovely time? 
Hooray for leftovers! We've been using ours up which has proved yummy!  :):  We always do, it's something I've tried to instill in our kids! 

How are you doing Mike? Have you had your booster?

----------


## Flo

Hi Mike....pleased you were able to spend the day with your sister. Leftovers?? Well I'm the queen of leftovers! For example......we had duck on Christmas day, with homemade stuffing, piggies in duvets etc. oh and Ian cooked and glazed a piece of smoked gammon. So....so far I've eaten cold duck with bubble and squeak and pickles.........gammon with fried egg on top.....stuffing, gammon and mayo sarnies, errr.....2 of! Snacked on leftover piggies.....coffee with mince pies and brandy cream.....both Olly and Fang have also had cold duck...Olly had mixed veg. with his. you just can't beat leftovers. Just spoken to Zoe and she's made turkey soup. My son Jay was quite bad with covid and was incarcerated in the marital bedroom on his own for 6 odd days...is now out and working his way through their big american fridge full of turkey beef and other culinary delights from M&S....he didn't eat for days as he couldn't taste or smell but he's making up for it now. Thankfully his wife and the girls are C negative. So it's all good. Have a happy new year Mike.xxx

----------


## Suzi

0h no! Poor Jay! 

How are you doing Mike? Any plans for new year?

----------


## OldMike

Nice to see you Flo (Queen of Leftovers) Covid is a pain isn't it will we ever be free.

Just reporting in *stands to attention and salutes.

Been busy sticking tiles on the wall behind the cooker a job I've been meaning to do for months  :O: 

Spoke to sis on Monday instead of the usual Tuesday as they had to take the car a Porche no less in for a service plus correction of a few minor faults like won't start because everything is electronic these days and it can throw a wobbler and refuse to do anything (naughty little car).

Update on Lunch club looks like the heating and double glazing will be finished at the end of the month (Feb) so club should start on a 3 month trial in March. Filled in the necessary paperwork as the old club couldn't pass my details to the new club privacy considerations apparently  :^):  So we shall see. Nearly got blown away walking to the postbox lunch club form in hand.

Must sort out what veg I'll be growing this year.

----------


## Paula

Ooooo tentative yay for lunch club!

----------


## Suzi

OOOO yay for lunch club! That'd be awesome when it happens!

----------


## Jaquaia

Mike, do you want some veg seeds sending? The m-i-l gave A some carrot, radish, and various salad seeds and she doesn't want to grow them.

----------


## OldMike

Sure Jaq if you can't use them not bothered about radish (not a fan) but anything else I'll find a spot for them  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

I'll dig them out and get them posted this week!

----------


## OldMike

> I'll dig them out and get them posted this week!


Woo hoo they arrived this morning I'll let you know how they do if the weeds don't smother them  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

Awesome! They would have just gone to waste here  :):

----------


## Suzi

Can't wait to see how well they grow!

----------


## Flo

I'm not a fan of radish either....burrrp! Don't know what the fuss is about. But the other seeds Jaq has will be great...I like salads. Slurp.

----------


## OldMike

> I'm not a fan of radish either....burrrp! Don't know what the fuss is about. But the other seeds Jaq has will be great...I like salads. Slurp.


Dad used to grow a variety of radish called French Breakfast which was a smallish sized radish the seeds I got from Jaq are a variety called China Rose and the picture on the packet makes them look like carrots as you say Flo burrrpppp better out than in  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

I love radish! Looking forward to pics of them  :):

----------


## Suzi

I love radishes too, as do Marc and Ben!

----------


## OldMike

What weather garden like a bog standing water on the lawn and down the side of the path and it is still chucking it down and blowing a gale, hope you're all keeping safe  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Did you get hit by the storm?? 
Or the snow?

----------


## OldMike

> Did you get hit by the storm?? 
> Or the snow?


Heavy rain and sleet plus high winds fortunately no damage the sun actually came out this afternoon so took the time to put branches in the wheelie bin that came down a few weeks ago that I'd heaped on the path.

How's things with you Suzi?

----------


## Suzi

Lots and lots of wind! I think 2 of my wheelie bins have achieved speeding tickets over the last weekend...

----------


## Flo

Hahahaha....you'll have to give up the baked beans love!......I've had to keep the dog on a lead in case he takes off! He's seriously off breezes and gusts and wind of any sort or velocity!

----------


## Stella180

You should’ve been in the virtual coffee morning yesterday when Suzi innocently asked Paula if she “still had wind”. I of course did the childish thing and had to call it out lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

:(rofl): 

I said to doc I've got wind so he gave me a kite  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Just checking in been busy replacing a loft hatch and installing a loft ladder it's like Halloween up there what with all the cobwebs, for those nerds out there the loft hatch is made from sheet steel with the requisite insulation and the loft ladder is aluminium. Not much else to report except a few nice crocuses are in bloom.

----------


## Paula

Ooo I love crocuses - have you got a pic?

----------


## Stella180

Have you boarded your loft then? I remember falling through the ceiling of my parents bedroom after slipping off a lift beam. A few scrapes and bruises and off work with a bad back for a few weeks. The most damage was done to my pride though.

----------


## Suzi

You're always so busy! What colour crocuses do you have?

----------


## Flo

Bet they're purple....my favrit!....hope all is well Mike.xx

----------


## Suzi

My favourite too!

----------


## OldMike

I have both yellow and purple the yellow flowered earlier and purple in flower now.

All is Hunkey Dory oop north Flo. how's it down sowth.

----------


## Suzi

Can we see pics?

----------


## OldMike

Ordered my seed spuds, tomato seeds and a dozen strawberry plants.




> Can we see pics?


Your wish is my command leader  :O: 
Ignore the grass the last remaining crocus of the year just these fine specimens the rest are pretty battered by the wind and rain.

----------


## Paula

Sooo pretty

----------


## Strugglingmum

Gorgeous colour

----------


## Suzi

Those are stunning! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Flo

Yes stunning Mike!...I remember in Ireland that on our tar mac'd drive...every year two crocuses would force their way through the tarmac...how amazing is that? Yes, all ok here at the mo Mike flying up to stay with Zoe and kids next Wednesday d.v. hope we have some decent weather up there. Fingers crossed.

----------

Suzi (23-03-22)

----------


## Paula

Life will find a way  :O:

----------

Suzi (23-03-22)

----------


## OldMike

Just back from lunch club after over 2 years shut down due to covid.

Good to see the old team about 14 there had chicken chasseur (sp) with boiled spuds and medley off veggies (how exotic) followed by sticky toffee pud with seconds of custard  :(party): 

Won two games of dominoes and even brought home a plateful of meat and pot pie which was the alternate choice there was four helpings left for anyone who could give them a good home.

Only down side (apart from the cold weather) was I humongous pile of dog's doings I had to detour round on the way there.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Delighted for you to get back to lunch club. Hurrah!!

----------


## Paula

Yay!! Thats awesome news  :):

----------


## Suzi

Oh that's brilliant news! So glad you got to go and get back to lunch club! Well done for giving that pie a good home too!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Not been very well started early hours of Saturday morning sore throat, nagging cough aching muzzy headed nasty taste in my mouth and generally feeling unwell as one in thirteen people had covid last week odds it is covid and free tests are no longer available I have ordered a couple of lateral flow tests at a fiver each as incubation period of omicron is 3 days it looks like I caught it at lunch club  :S:

----------


## Paula

Oh no  :(:  Rest, rest, rest, lovely

----------


## Suzi

Oh no Mike! Do you have everything you need? Can you order shopping to the door etc?

----------


## OldMike

Yep I'm okay did a lot of shopping on Friday lots of half price items so well stocked should have enough to last me over the Easter period and if I'm not better by then sis will always get me some food in.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Are you resting? Pacing? Are you feeling OK with it?

----------


## OldMike

Yep I'm okay taking it easy seem to be slowly improving  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're improving a bit love.

----------


## Suzi

How are you Mike?

----------


## OldMike

So so Suzi it's taking a while to get over covid everything still tastes nasty I'm full of catarrh.

Went to lunch club on Wednesday quiche was good though the salad with it was more suitable for a rabbit and I struggled to eat half my rice pud.

Friday walked to the garage bought 8 quids worth of petrol (5 litres) plus a couple of pizzas and some frozen breaded cod.

Mixed some mortar and did some more pointing of my path come 6:30 pm I'd had enough and adjourned for fish chips and bigga peas haha no wonder kids can't spell these days.

Managed to give my grass a first cut a week ago so that's me up to date.

PS. replaced the tubular motor in my roller garage door and added a new control panel what a pain removing the roller cylinder to replace the motor apparently my door uses the Deprat system apparently named after a Frenchman who came up with idea 80+ years ago isn't that riveting  :(snooze):

----------


## Paula

Im sorry youre still feeling rubbish  :(:  but glad you managed lunch club. Have you seen your sister lately?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you are starting to mend Mike....and how busy you have been for someone recovering!!!  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, I'm sorry you're still struggling. Are you still resting and pacing with it too?

----------


## OldMike

Hi guys no not seen sis for a while we were thinking of lunch out til covid struck anyhow she and her hubby are in Wales visiting friends this weekend.

The NEW lunch club seem to be be more adventurous than the old one what with pasta blech and rice (with a main meal!! save it for pud pal  :O: )

Gimme bangers and mash anytime.

PETER SELLERS & SOPHIA LOREN - 'Bangers And Mash' - 45rpm 1961

----------

Suzi (30-04-22)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

A pic just for you Flo (and any other DWD'ers) my garden today taken from my bedroom window.

Nothing like a lot of moss to make your lawn look green  :O:

----------

Paula (03-05-22),Stella180 (03-05-22),Suzi (03-05-22)

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that's so stunning!

----------


## Paula

Beautiful

----------


## Stella180

Moss or no moss it looks like a lovely place to sit and relax in nice weather.

----------


## OldMike

*WARNING if you've just eat lunch or about to eat lunch ignore this post.

Got round to weeding and rotavating my spud patch when I finished I sat on the grass and removed and cleaned the tines of my rotavator trundled it up the garden towards the garage and my hand just happened to brush my right but-tock  and I felt something slimy and sticky and wondered what it was then the stench hit me (nearly puking thinking about it) I must've sat on some dog/cat/fox et al poop  :@:  So it was quick pants change followed by washing the lumpy bits off in the sink then straight in to the washing machine.  :(whew):

----------


## Suzi

Eww yuk! That's horrid! Glad you got it straight in the wash!

----------


## Paula

Ewwwwwww

----------


## OldMike

Moving on to something nice  :): 

Lunch club aka Custard Club yesterday was an excellent meal chicken chasseur with a medley of veg followed by sticky toff pud and custard even won three games of dominoes.

Next week it is hot pot with Bakewell tart and cream I said can we not have custard Amy said I'll ask but no promises, come on it has to be custard with Bakewell tart  :O: 

Edit: PS. the crankcase gasket has just arrived for my weed whacker so I'll let you know if I can get it working again  :(think):

----------


## Suzi

So glad you're getting back to lunch club. That's really cool. Are there still lots of you going? 

Hope you get it working lovely.

----------


## OldMike

> So glad you're getting back to lunch club. That's really cool. Are there still lots of you going? 
> 
> Hope you get it working lovely.


A few were missing yesterday about 12 were there I think, the most that have attended was 16, Pauline was co-opted to help out so she can help out while Amy (who runs the club) takes a 3 week holiday to Mexico, Pauline did manage to join us for the last 2 games of dominoes.

----------


## Suzi

It's so lovely to see you posting more too! I've missed you!

----------


## Stella180

Yes. We need more Mike on a more regular basis

----------


## Paula

Ditto lol!

----------


## OldMike

Lunch club yesterday was ace (new balls please a quick reference to the tennis) hot pot with mushy peas and sliced carrots followed by the most perfect Bakewell tart and cream had extra carrots with the hot pot and seconds of the Bakewell tart no domino wins though. only 9 people there Terry had a hospital appointment probably for his COPD I suspect, Jimmy was in hospital for a kidney infection and shelagh wasn't well a couple of others were missing for unknown reasons.

On the plus side I came home with a portion of hot pot for my tea that is dinner for you southerners  :O:

----------


## Paula

Sounds fun!

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like it was great! 
It's great to hear you so chatty again, I've missed you so much!

----------


## OldMike

Managed to cut my lawns yesterday and then dug up a dead forsythia good job I did all that work in the garden as it is back to rain today.

BTW I've sown some carrot seeds in a container.

Factoid of the day:
Carrots are good for your eyesight, well have you ever seen a rabbit wearing glasses  :(giggle): 

FYI: As a kid I had a great big stuffed rabbit (about two feet tall) with an enormous carrot between his paws, well after that useless bit of info I'd best adjourn for brekky  :(nerd):

----------


## Suzi

That's so cool! What a huge rabbit! Do you still have him?

----------


## Paula

Mmmm carrot cake..

----------


## OldMike

It was the Lunch Club Jubilee do today, sandwiches, cakes a ukulele band followed by bingo 'twas fun brought home some choc brownies and a box of Milk Tray  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a lovely time!  :):  
How are you doing lovely? Everything going OK at home? How's Sis?

----------


## OldMike

Yesterday's (08-06-2022) lunch club Jubilee Party you can't see me as I'm behind the camera  :O: 
We even had a ukulele band as entertainment.


PS. Correcting an error in yesterday's post it wasn't brownies I brought home but scones  :O: 

PPS. Sis and hubby just set off in the early hours for a three week holiday in Cornwall.

----------


## Suzi

That looks like a lovely event! Loads of efforts to make it so celebratory! 

3 weeks in Cornwall? They never stay still for long do they?

----------


## Paula

Looks fun :):

----------


## OldMike

Boy is it HOT though managed to extend my veggie plot to sow some salad greens which I hope to do later today.

----------


## Suzi

Yup it's meant to be a "scorcher" (according to the weather report this morning)... Definitely hat and hydration today please!

----------


## OldMike

Update spuds are growing as are the weeds I've sown some salad greens who will win out the greens or the grass/weeds.

Lunch club last week was well attended 12 people there after a couple of weeks with reduced numbers due to sickness so it was good the numbers have returned.

I've got a small purple flower growing on my front lawn first thought it was clover but on close inspection it turned out to be self-heal not sure if two words or one so I've hyphenated to cover all bases  :O: 

Sis and bro in law should be back from Cornwall they visited the Bio-dome (Biome?) Eden project and didn't think it was worth the entry charge of £32 per person so it cost them £64 plus they bought an expensive coffee to boot on top of that.

As the little hand and big hand both approach twelve best get lunch or as we say oop north dinner else I may turn in to a pumpkin  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that's expensive to go to the Eden project - I didn't realise how much it was to get in!!!!
Sounds like you're still busy love, so glad you've had more people at lunch club!

----------


## Paula

I love the Eden Project, absolutely fascinating place

----------


## Strugglingmum

My veggies are nearly all swallowed by the weeds and I cant carry enough water to the greenhouse!!
Hoping to still get a bit of a harvest. 

Rose's are awesome this year so that's a positive!

----------


## Suzi

That sounds good love! You're in for a bumper harvest then?

----------


## OldMike

> My veggies are nearly all swallowed by the weeds and I cant carry enough water to the greenhouse!!
> Hoping to still get a bit of a harvest. 
> 
> Rose's are awesome this year so that's a positive!


I know what you mean SMum veggie plot clear of weeds at the moment (but for how long?) but flowerbeds have lost the fight with the weeds.

Not got any roses but the hypericum are looking good.

----------


## Suzi

No roses? I thought you'd have lots of roses!

----------


## OldMike

> No roses? I thought you'd have lots of roses!


Used to have 100 rose bushes but what with black spot and rust cleared them out many years ago.

Doesn't time fly been a while since I was on DWD.

Just over a week ago went to the Boat House for lunch with sis and bro in law the place was under new management and the menu was pants so ended up with pork pie and chips (they had no salad or chicken as not delivered and for pud the only choice was ice cream it was great to see sis and bro in law but the Boat House ain't what it used to be.

I'll report on yesterdays events later as sausages smell like they're burning.

----------


## Paula

So good to see you, Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Yesterday was lunch club day was expecting chicken chasseur (spelling) but the butcher only supplied mince so we ended with cottage pie and the pud was roly poly can't call it jam roly poly as it only had half a dolls teaspoon of jam in it resulting in many complaints.

Played dominoes til 1:30 then left early as it was Carols annual charity tea party to raise money money for a local hospice (St Annes) and guide dogs for the blind plus we had to bring some items for a local food bank.

There was a woman called Angela sat on her own so I sat with her for the afternoon we played bingo and the was a tombola only 2 men (including me) and 50+ women) was fun we had scones jam cream and a cup of coffee/tea and was there from 2 pm to just short of 5 pm was fun sat in the garden under a gazebo what could be better.

PS. Good to see you Paula  :(hi):

----------

Jaquaia (28-07-22),Paula (28-07-22)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you went to sit with Angela, it can be really lonely sitting alone where others seem to know everyone. 

Sounds like a really good day yesterday!

----------


## OldMike

Lunch Club yesterday pork strogonoff (spelling) and rice very tasty followed by choc brownie and cream even brought home a huge helping of sausage casserole and dumplings needless to say after the aforesaid casserole for dinner I was totally stuffed those dumplings could've sunk a battleship, 11 people there at the club, it was a fun afternoon I even won at nominoes *winks at Flo*

Hope you're all doing well the sky over the road looks as dark as night we may be in for some rain which would do the garden some good.

----------


## Paula

I love dumplings *mouth watering*. Well done for your win!

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a fun way of spending time and well done for winning at nominoes! 

Did you get the rain you wanted?

----------


## Paula

Hey, sweetie, hows things?

----------


## OldMike

> ...
> 
> Did you get the rain you wanted?


Not yet all I seem to get is a bit of drizzle, spuds have stopped growing the crop is small yet tasty nom nom.




> Hey, sweetie, how’s things?


Been a while, where does the time go!? Lunch club last Wednesday it was chicken chasseur with a huge chunk of chicken even brought a portion home for my dinner as two portions left one chicken the other meat and potato pie George had the potato pie, won twice at dominoes, how's yourself Paula.

----------


## Paula

Im ok, hun, plodding along  :O:

----------


## Suzi

You've been quiet, but you also sound busy!

----------


## OldMike

Been a while where does the time go, I've been busy playing video games and enjoying my weekly lunch club it's too wet to do anything in the garden. Hope all is well with you guys.

----------


## Paula

Hey, lovely, good to see you. Hows your sister?

----------


## Suzi

I've missed you! Any news on bridge club? Is it just the one club you're going to regularly? What about going out for lunch in local establishments? I miss your reviews on the pubs and food in the area!  :):

----------


## Paula

Hello lovely man, its been a while. How are you doing?

----------


## Suzi

I was thinking about you yesterday in fact... I echo Paula - how are you love?

----------


## OldMike

I'm doing okay just a quick update it was the Lunch Club Xmas dinner Wednesday last nice meal and Pauline who had cold (poor Pauline) brought her guitar and regaled us with Xmas carols so we had a sing-along, oh my ears, don't think we'd win any prizes as the best choir in the land  :O: 

We played bingo and I won some body polish! wtf is that! aren't I polished enough already  :O:

----------


## Suzi

They both sound lovely!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------

